#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Вопросы о монашестве

## Мансур

1. Скажите, какими основными мотивами руководствуются люди, ищущие монашества? Есть ли какие-то бонусы в духовном развитии, или это люди, желающие быть миссионерами? Речь идет о серьезных, осознанных мотивах. (Понятно, что кто-то хочет просто покрасоваться перед знакомыми, о таких случаях мы не говорим).

2. Ряд положений Винаи трудно выполним в небуддийских странах... (Например, ограничения, связанные с деньгами). Как в таких случаях решается спорный момент? Он оставлен на усмотрение самого монаха, или есть какие-то специальные разделы Винаи, рассматривающие подобные случаи?

С ув.

----------


## Топпер

> 1. Скажите, какими основными мотивами руководствуются люди, ищущие монашества? Есть ли какие-то бонусы в духовном развитии, или это люди, желающие быть миссионерами? Речь идет о серьезных, осознанных мотивах. (Понятно, что кто-то хочет просто покрасоваться перед знакомыми, о таких случаях мы не говорим).


У каждого здесь свои мотивы. Трудно говорить "в целом"




> 2. Ряд положений Винаи трудно выполним в небуддийских странах... (Например, ограничения, связанные с деньгами). Как в таких случаях решается спорный момент? Он оставлен на усмотрение самого монаха, или есть какие-то специальные разделы Винаи, рассматривающие подобные случаи?


Монахи каются во время Упосатхи. Остальные нюансы оговариваются с начальством.

----------


## Мансур

> У каждого здесь свои мотивы. Трудно говорить "в целом"


Раньше я полагал, что в Тхераваде путь к Ниббане лежит только через монашество. Однако, почитав этот форум понял, что это не так, что Ниббаны может достигнуть и упортно и правильно практикующий мирянин. Тогда становится непонятно, зачем эта катавасия с 227 обетами? Не может же быть, чтоб они принимались из мазохизма... Значит, реальным мотивом может быть желание сохранять и распространять Дхарму - т. е. желание стать миссионером. Больше мне ничего не удалось придумать. Если исключить "бытовые" случаи - когда мальчика отдали в монахи и т . д.

----------


## Топпер

Вы много видели мирян достигших в наши дни Ниббаны? А монахов?

----------


## Zom

> Значит, реальным мотивом может быть желание сохранять и распространять Дхарму


Вы не до конца расставили все точки над "i" ..

По мере ознакомления с Палийским Каноном вы сможете увидеть, что лекции, наставления и советы, которые давались мирянам, несколько отличаются от тех, которые давались монахам. Они, скажем так, значительно проще - и адаптированы для ведения правильной и плодотворной мирской жизни. 

Если мирянин обладает достаточным духовным развитием и мудростью - то он по возможности оставляет мирскую жизни и уходит в монашество, где углубленно практикует и достигает ниббаны (по крайней мере именно такая общая схема у меня вырисовалась по мере моего ознакомления с суттами канона). 

Будда мало где в суттах даёт мирянам достаточно глубокие лекции, которые были бы направлены для достижения мирянами ниббаны именно в этой самой жизни. Если мирянин в самом деле имел такую мотивацию - он всё-таки уходил в монашество, и там (возможно) достигал своей цели.

У нас же в нашем современном мире - как я вижу - всё перемешалось. Миряне пытаются практиковать на бесчисленных ретритах то, что, вероятно, должно было раньше практиковаться лишь только подготовленными монахами, а монахи чаще всего преследуют мирские интересы и в лучшем случае практикуют так, как раньше должны были практиковать миряне! -)) Вообщем всё смешалось в доме Облонских.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (23.08.2009), Raudex (21.08.2009), Аминадав (20.08.2009), Ануруддха (20.08.2009), лесник (24.08.2009), Читтадхаммо (20.08.2009)

----------


## Игорь Канунников

На этот вопрос вам легко ответит компетентный психолог, поищите соответствующий форум и задайте вопрос там.

----------


## Zom

Вообще как я понимаю, главная цель буддиста-мирянина - это становление Сотапанной (которого есть 2 вида - идущий по Пути, и достигший Плода). И это уже в определённом смысле Освобождение, хоть и не ниббана. Есть сутта, в которой Будда говорит о том, что Сотапанна, став таковым, отбросил уже настолько огромный массив [будущих] страданий, что практически невозможно провести аналогию с  обычным человеком, приводя в пример горстку земли на кончике ногтя (количество будущих страданий Сотапанны) и Гималаи (количество будущих страданий обычного человека).

В Окканта Саньютте (Саньютта Никая 25) говорится о том, что стать тем-кто-обязательно-станет-Сотапанной (в этой самой жизни) вообщем-то не так сложно. Вот одна сутта из этой подборки:




> *Чакка Сутта: о глазе*
> 
> В Саватти. 
> Монахи, глаз непостоянен, переменчив, подвержен изменениям. Глаз.. нос.. язык.. тело.. ум.. непостоянен, переменчив, подвержен изменениям.
> 
> 1а) Тот, у кого имеется убеждение и вера в то, что эти феномены существуют таким образом, зовётся Идущим-за-счёт-доверия: [это] тот, кто вступил в мир правильности, вступил в мир достойных людей, и вышел из мира заурядных людей. Он не способен совершить какой-либо поступок, который приведёт его к рождению в аду, в утробе животного или в царстве голодных духов. Он не может умереть, не реализовав плода вступления-в-поток.
> 
> 1б) Тот, кто, имея небольшое количество мудрости, после размышлений согласился с тем, что эти феномены существуют таким образом, зовётся Идущим-за-счёт-учения: [это] тот, кто вступил в мир правильности, вступил в мир достойных людей, и вышел из мира заурядных людей. Он не способен совершить какой-либо поступок, который приведёт его к рождению в аду, в утробе животного или в царстве голодных духов. Он не может умереть, не реализовав плода вступления-в-поток.
> 
> 2) Тот, кто знает и видит эти феномены таким образом, зовётся Вступившим-в-поток, он непреклонен, никогда более не сможет оказаться в неблагих мирах, и направляется к само-пробуждению".


Далее идут идентичные сутты, но про иные феномены непостоянства - формы, сознание, волю, контакт, чувства, восприятия, жажду, элементы, совокупности...
(http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...x.html#okkanta)

Другими словами, если человек даже просто *верит* в то, что всё непостоянно (абсолютно всё, кроме ниббаны), и плюс к этому обладает достаточным нравственным поведением - то уже можно сказать, что он Сотапанна (а точнее - Сотапаттимагга, идущий по пути Сотапанны), а потому спасён. Когда же он достигает Плода Сотапанны - то он теряет неуверенность и сомнения по отношению к Будде, Учению Будды и к Сангхе.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вы много видели мирян достигших в наши дни Ниббаны? А монахов?


А как их, достигших, _увидеть_? Т.е. как отличить от прочих?
Какими критериями руководствуетесь лично Вы?

Ведь если достоверных (речь не идёт о научных) критериев нет, то, ИМХО, вопрос касательно сравнительной статистики пробуждённых мирян и монахов некорректен.

----------


## Zom

> А как их, достигших, увидеть? Т.е. как отличить от прочих?


Достигший не может сделать этих 9 вещей:

1. Накапливать имущество [для услаждения чувств]
2. Намеренно лишить жизни существо 
3. Украсть
4. Быть сексуально активным
5. Сказать намеренную ложь
6. Действовать исходя из неумелого корня желания
7. Действовать исходя из неумелого корня недоброжелательности
8. Действовать исходя из неумелого корня неведения
9. Испытывать страх

Плюс ко всему:




> АНГУТТАРА НИКАЯ 4.192
> Тхана Сутта: Черты
> 
> Монахи, эти четыре черты могут быть опознаны путем [других] четырёх черт. Какие четыре?
> 
> "За счёт длительного проживания вместе можно узнать о добродетели человека, и только за долгий период, а не короткий; тем, кто внимателен, а не тем, кто невнимателен; тем, кто мудр, а не тем, кто не мудр.
> 
> "За счёт имения дел с другим человеком можно узнать его чистоту, и только за долгий период, а не короткий; тем, кто внимателен, а не тем, кто невнимателен; тем, кто мудр, а не тем, кто не мудр.
> 
> ...

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (23.08.2009), Михаил Макушев (24.08.2009), Читтадхаммо (20.08.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> А как их, достигших, _увидеть_? Т.е. как отличить от прочих?
> Какими критериями руководствуетесь лично Вы?


Например, преодоление 10 ниваран. Конечно, мы можем судить только по внешним проявлениям, но и этого уже не мало. Я думаю, что вы не станете отрицать то, что человека победившего или угосившего в себе неблагие состояния сознания, при достаточно долгом общении, более-менее видно?

----------


## Мансур

Принять монашество для более глубокого знакомства с Дхармой - мысль здравая и понятная. Просто у меня сложилось впечатление, что из-за большого количества ритуалов и обязанностей монах как раз имеет меньше возможностей для практики, чем посвятивший себя ей мирянин. Если это не так - готов изменить свое мнение.

То есть, кто мешает не работать, жить взаперти и медитировать непрерывно, не расходуя время на посторонее? Не будет ли такой образ жизни более продуктивным для личной практики, чем монашеский?

(Прошу простить меня за некоторую наивность, я действительно пытаюсь разобраться)

----------


## Топпер

> Принять монашество для более глубокого знакомства с Дхармой - мысль здравая и понятная. Просто у меня сложилось впечатление, что из-за большого количества ритуалов и обязанностей монах как раз имеет меньше возможностей для практики, чем посвятивший себя ей мирянин.


Иногда бывает и так.



> То есть, кто мешает не работать, жить взаперти и медитировать непрерывно, не расходуя время на посторонее? Не будет ли такой образ жизни более продуктивным для личной практики, чем монашеский?


Давайте начнём с вас: кто вам мешает так жить?

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (23.08.2009)

----------


## Мансур

> Давайте начнём с вас: кто вам мешает так жить?


Я примерно так и живу. И собираюсь усугубить это состояние. Но мне важно понять - не упускаю ли я тем самым какие-то важные моменты, которые доступны только на монашеском пути? Если это только миссионерская деятельность, то мне это неинтересно. Но, возможно, я просто не понимаю чего-то?

----------


## Топпер

> Я примерно так и живу. И собираюсь усугубить это состояние. Но мне важно понять - не упускаю ли я тем самым какие-то важные моменты, которые доступны только на монашеском пути? Если это только миссионерская деятельность, то мне это неинтересно. Но, возможно, я просто не понимаю чего-то?


Упускаете. Упускаете Винаю. Потому, что сейчас вы, допустим,  хотите соблюдать дисциплину, через день - не хотите. Обетов нет, ответственности перед Сангхой нет. Будда говорил о своём учении именно, как о  Дхамме и Винае.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (23.08.2009), Raudex (21.08.2009), Zom (20.08.2009), лесник (24.08.2009), Читтадхаммо (20.08.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Достигший не может сделать этих 9 вещей:
> 
> 1. Накапливать имущество [для услаждения чувств]
> 2. Намеренно лишить жизни существо 
> 3. Украсть
> 4. Быть сексуально активным
> 5. Сказать намеренную ложь
> 6. Действовать исходя из неумелого корня желания
> 7. Действовать исходя из неумелого корня недоброжелательности
> ...


Таковые встречаются, судя по описаниям, не только среди буддистов, но, к примеру, и среди православных старцев. 
Это просто реплика к тому, что не всякий удовлетворяющий этим девяти критериям субъект достиг _именно нирваны_.




> Плюс ко всему:
> ... тем, кто внимателен, а не тем, кто невнимателен; тем, кто мудр, а не тем, кто не мудр.
> ... тем, кто внимателен, а не тем, кто невнимателен; тем, кто мудр, а не тем, кто не мудр.
> ... тем, кто внимателен, а не тем, кто невнимателен; тем, кто мудр, а не тем, кто не мудр.
> ... тем, кто внимателен, а не тем, кто невнимателен; тем, кто мудр, а не тем, кто не мудр.


Это и имелось в виду: опознать достигшего может _только_ достигший же.




> Например, преодоление 10 ниваран. Конечно, мы можем судить только по внешним проявлениям, но и этого уже не мало. Я думаю, что вы не станете отрицать то, что человека победившего или угосившего в себе неблагие состояния сознания, при достаточно долгом общении, более-менее видно?


Топпер, уважаемый, неужто Вы, свою очередь, будете отрицать, что в силу некоего "более-менее видно" (не обладая при этом мудростью и вИдением) нельзя дать достоверного заключения о достижении субъектом *нирваны*?
Ну, разве что характеристику ему, содержащую самые лестные эпитеты, для вступления куда-либо выписать можно.  :Smilie:

----------


## AlexТ

> 1. Скажите, какими основными мотивами руководствуются люди, ищущие монашества? Есть ли какие-то бонусы в духовном развитии, или это люди, желающие быть миссионерами? Речь идет о серьезных, осознанных мотивах. (Понятно, что кто-то хочет просто покрасоваться перед знакомыми, о таких случаях мы не говорим).
> С ув.



В теории монашество это идеальное условие для продвижения к Архатству.

Архат может жить только как монах, а не мирянин.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (23.08.2009), Читтадхаммо (20.08.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Таковые встречаются, судя по описаниям, не только среди буддистов, но, к примеру, и среди православных старцев. 
> Это просто реплика к тому, что не всякий удовлетворяющий этим девяти критериям субъект достиг _именно нирваны_.


Старцы православные действуют будучи обусловленными неведением. 



> Топпер, уважаемый, неужто Вы, свою очередь, будете отрицать, что в силу некоего "более-менее видно" (не обладая при этом мудростью и вИдением) нельзя дать достоверного заключения о достижении субъектом *нирваны*?
> Ну, разве что характеристику ему, содержащую самые лестные эпитеты, для вступления куда-либо выписать можно.


А я разве где-либо говорил, что мы можем однозначно и достоверно определить кто достиг Ниббаны? Нет конечно. Мы можем только предполагать с той или иной вероятностью.

----------

AlexТ (20.08.2009), Zom (20.08.2009)

----------


## Аминадав

Как я понимаю, ценность монашества двоякая.

С одной стороны, это создание наилучших условий для практики (в наши дни, думаю, в миру лучше условия, чем в *некоторых* монастырях), - не только то, что ничего, кроме медитации не нужно делать, но и благоприятная среда. Например, опытные соратники, к которым можно обратиться за советом; которые помогут не допустить ошибок в медитации; "внешний контроль" за соблюдением обетов.

С другой стороны, учреждая монашество, Будда имел на уме и цель сохранения учения. В случае, если бы не было установлено определенных правил, по которым живут все монашеские общины, и определенных традиций (например, заучивания канона), то ученики Будды скорее всего быстро бы создали множество школ с разнообразными подходами, у которых через несколько поколений осталось бы мало общего.

В тех традициях, где Винаю выполняется полностью, разработаны способы "выживания" в небуддийских странах. Например, в Великобритании есть денежный фонд для поддержки монахов и монастырей, куда жертвуют деньги миряне. В Украине монахи Нитирен-сю ходили за подаянием на рынки, и им дарили еду.

Вообще же, я думаю, что не будет большой разницы, - жить в отшельничестве мирянином или монахом. А вот монашеская среда, - если это монастырь, где нацелены на практику, - может сильно помочь.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (23.08.2009), Raudex (21.08.2009), Zom (20.08.2009), Ануруддха (20.08.2009), Михаил Макушев (24.08.2009), Поляков (20.08.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Старцы православные действуют будучи обусловленными неведением.


Не думаю, что у Вас получится это неопровержимо доказать кому-либо, кроме разделяющих Ваши убеждения.
Только реплика ведь была не про то... И Вы ведь, по сути, с нею согласились.
Хотя... несколько огорчает Ваша категоричность в заключениях, не относящихся к сути.
(В голову сразу приходит слоган ВДВ: "Никто, кроме нас!" С той только разницей, что десантники, в массе своей, уже получили изрядный опыт ведения боевых действий, а монахи нирваны, о которой они берутся безапелляционно рассуждать, — ещё не достигли.)



> А я разве где-либо говорил, что мы можем однозначно и достоверно определить кто достиг Ниббаны? Нет конечно. Мы можем только предполагать с той или иной вероятностью.


А стоит ли этим заниматься в принципе: _предполагать_, когда дело касается... *достижения нирваны*?  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Как я понимаю, ценность монашества двоякая.
> 
> С одной стороны, это создание наилучших условий для практики (в наши дни, думаю, в миру лучше условия, чем в *некоторых* монастырях), - не только то, что ничего, кроме медитации не нужно делать, но и благоприятная среда. Например, опытные соратники, к которым можно обратиться за советом; которые помогут не допустить ошибок в медитации; "внешний контроль" за соблюдением обетов.


А какой может быть контроль, если самих обетов нет?



> Вообще же, я думаю, что не будет большой разницы, - жить в отшельничестве мирянином или монахом. А вот монашеская среда, - если это монастырь, где нацелены на практику, - может сильно помочь.


Мирянин не укоренён в дисциплине. Что мы могли видеть на примере Амаравати. Сначала там женщины решили соблюдать всю женскую винаю. Потом творчески переработали обеты и взяли произвольно около сотни. Потом, если захотят и ещё что-либо изменят.

Кроме того, как правильно заметили в теме, достигший Архатства не может жить будучи мирянином. Т.е. он не просто должен уйти в отшельничество, но и быть пострижен в монахи.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (23.08.2009), Raudex (21.08.2009), Читтадхаммо (21.08.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Принять монашество для более глубокого знакомства с Дхармой - мысль здравая и понятная. Просто у меня сложилось впечатление, что из-за большого количества ритуалов и обязанностей монах как раз имеет меньше возможностей для практики, чем посвятивший себя ей мирянин. Если это не так - готов изменить свое мнение.


Возможно где-то существуют монастыри, где ты поменял шило на мыло - т.е. работу мирянина на "работу" монаха. Но вот, к примеру, в Тайланде возможность жить в 100% соответствии с Винаей и практикой очень даже существует. Есть монастыри, где монахи посвящают всё своё время только практике. Но таких мест немного не потому, что условий нет - а потому что желающих так практиковать нет. Я вот пожил так 2 недели - в таком режиме - когда у тебя 1 раз в день еда, и вокруг нет ничего, кроме 4 стен монашеского домика и некоторого количества предметов одежды и средств личной гигиены. И когда даже поговорить не с кем. И почитать нечего. Грустно так жить для того, кто не готов к такому житию (хотя издалека и кажется, что это очень романтично и прекрасно).




> То есть, кто мешает не работать, жить взаперти и медитировать непрерывно, не расходуя время на посторонее? Не будет ли такой образ жизни более продуктивным для личной практики, чем монашеский?


Во-первых, самое важное - откуда вы будете брать средства на пропитание, лечение, оплату жилья или какой-то небольшой но нужный ремонт и т.д.? Во-вторых, действительно, долго вы в таком режиме вряд ли будете практиковать. А когда поднадоест - вас ничто не удержит "устроить себе отпуск". А монаха сдерживают правила Винаи, которые, по-правильному, должны соблюдаться "с боязнью совершить малейший проступок". 

Если у вас действительно будучи мирянином есть возможность и желание жить и практиковать как монах, то несколько странно, что вы, допустим, не хотите брать на себя груз Винаи. Она ведь была установлена как раз для того, чтобы духовное развитие шло быстрее, а не медленнее.

----------

AlexТ (20.08.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (23.08.2009), Raudex (21.08.2009), Аминадав (20.08.2009), Читтадхаммо (20.08.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Не думаю, что у Вас получится это неопровержимо доказать кому-либо, кроме разделяющих Ваши убеждения.


Вот это, как раз, нетрудно. Достаточно проанализировать концепции Буддизма и христианства. Православные старцы исходят из идеи души и бога, что само по себе уже есть заблуждение с т.з. Буддизма.



> А стоит ли этим заниматься в принципе: _предполагать_, когда дело касается... *достижения нирваны*?


Вообще, вся Абхидхамма строится на таких предположениях. На теоретическом обосновании и изыскании.

----------


## Мансур

> Упускаете. Упускаете Винаю. Потому, что сейчас вы, допустим,  хотите соблюдать дисциплину, через день - не хотите. Обетов нет, ответственности перед Сангхой нет. Будда говорил о своём учении именно, как о  Дхамме и Винае.


Как я вижу, Виная в значительной своей части содержит правила, предназначенные для поддержания именно Сангхи. А что касается соблюдения дисциплины, то, кажеся, св. Афанасий говорил - "кто хочет грешить - тот грешит".  Меня лично вряд ли удержат от проступка размышления об отвественности именно перед Сангхой.

Но в этом есть здравое зерно. Т. е., по сути, Сангха предлагает практикующему некоторые дополнительные удобства, определенный контекст для роста. За него монах "платит" дополнительными обязанностями. Это разумно....и это можно взвесить.

Важно понять, что это не некие гносео-онтологические принципы.

----------


## Zom

> Не думаю, что у Вас получится это неопровержимо доказать кому-либо, кроме разделяющих Ваши убеждения.


Можно доказать. Если человек действует из неведения, то едва ли он лишён двух других корней порока - злости и алчности. Они могут быть сильно закомуфлированы или задавлены. Но при определённых обстоятельствах можно сделать так, чтобы они показали себя во всей своей "красе". Другой вопрос, что мало кто будет это делать с целью проверки - особенно по отношению к монахам или старцам...




> А стоит ли этим заниматься в принципе: предполагать, когда дело касается... достижения нирваны?


Есть корыстный мотив для мирян - подношение архату - неимоверно огромная заслуга -)

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (23.08.2009), Читтадхаммо (20.08.2009), Юань Дин (21.08.2009)

----------


## Мансур

> Архат может жить только как монах, а не мирянин.


Поясните, пожалуйста, мне это не очевидно.

----------


## Юй Кан

Профаническая мысль на полях.
Принятие монашества -- значительно более высокий уровень отречения от мира во имя _предельного_ освобождения (от мира ака сансары  :Smilie: ). Потому всё, как понимаю себе, упирается в то, насколько мне (ему, ей, вам) этот мир со всеми его горестями и радостями, дОрог. Только и всего.

----------


## Топпер

> Важно понять, что это не некие гносео-онтологические принципы.


И они в т.ч. Архат не может быть мирянином. Даже если он достиг Ниббаны будучи мирянином, он должен принять монашество в течении недели (или двух, точно не помню). В противном случае он умрёт т.к. Архатство не совместимо с жизнью домохозяина.

----------


## Zom

> Вообще же, я думаю, что не будет большой разницы, - жить в отшельничестве мирянином или монахом. А вот монашеская среда, - если это монастырь, где нацелены на практику, - может сильно помочь.


Кстати да, это очень важно. Иметь на виду постоянно друзей, которые всегда практикуют - это огромная опора. Если ты в подавленом настроении - всё равно кто-то из них продолжает практику. Возможно для кого-то это будет единственной соломенкой в определённый момент...

----------


## Мансур

> Во-первых, самое важное - откуда вы будете брать средства на пропитание, лечение, оплату жилья или какой-то небольшой но нужный ремонт и т.д.? Во-вторых, действительно, долго вы в таком режиме вряд ли будете практиковать. А когда поднадоест - вас ничто не удержит "устроить себе отпуск". А монаха сдерживают правила Винаи, которые, по-правильному, должны соблюдаться "с боязнью совершить малейший проступок". 
> 
> Если у вас действительно будучи мирянином есть возможность и желание жить и практиковать как монах, то несколько странно, что вы, допустим, не хотите брать на себя груз Винаи. Она ведь была установлена как раз для того, чтобы духовное развитие шло быстрее, а не медленнее.


Денежные средства не проблема. Мы живем не в нищей стране, гле люди вынуждены голодать. Обеспечить некий минимум довольно просто - речь может идти о накоплениях, о пожертвованиях и о банальном сборе милостыни в электричке. Это не так важно.

Просто глядя на Винаю, я вижу, что в значительной ее части она предназначена для сохранения и передачи Дхармы, и для нормального функционирования Сангхи. Если я ставлю перед собой задачу ЛИЧНОГО совершенствования (не будем сейчас рассматривать этический аспект этого решения) - то зачем мне это? 

(Прошу учесть - я не занимаюсь критикой Дхаммы, Винаи и т. д. Я пытаюсь определиться).

----------


## Мансур

> И они в т.ч. Архат не может быть мирянином. Даже если он достиг Ниббаны будучи мирянином, он должен принять монашество в течении недели (или двух, точно не помню). В противном случае он умрёт т.к. Архатство не совместимо с жизнью домохозяина.


А если он будет отшельником, не постриженным формально?

----------


## Аминадав

> А какой может быть контроль, если самих обетов нет?


Я, наверное, неясно выразился. Я говорил о том, что внешний контроль есть как раз в монашеской среде.




> Кроме того, как правильно заметили в теме, достигший Архатства не может жить будучи мирянином. Т.е. он не просто должен уйти в отшельничество, но и быть пострижен в монахи.


Я знаю о таком мнении, но оно не содержится в каноне. Несколько лет назад на этом форуме Ассаджи приводил источник этого мнения.

----------


## Аминадав

Оффтопик по поводу силадхар:




> Что мы могли видеть на примере Амаравати. Сначала там женщины решили соблюдать всю женскую винаю.


Я о таком не слышал. Скажите пожалуйста, что послужило источником утверждения, что последовательницы Ачана Сумедхо сначала решили соблюдать всю женскую винаю.




> Потом творчески переработали обеты и взяли произвольно около сотни.


Насколько я понимаю, это решение было за Ачаном Сумедхо (при консенсусе мнения будущих монахинь, британских монахов и настоятеля Ват Па Понг или кого-то другого из авторитетных тайских монахов).

----------


## Zom

> Меня лично вряд ли удержат от проступка размышления об отвественности именно перед Сангхой.


Это вы зря так думаете. Удержат, и ещё как. И не только за стыдобу перед Сангхой - но и перед всеми другими людьми. Это огромный психологический сдерживающий механизм.




> Принятие монашества -- значительно более высокий уровень отречения от мира во имя предельного освобождения (от мира ака сансары ). Потому всё, как понимаю себе, упирается в то, насколько мне (ему, ей, вам) этот мир со всеми его горестями и радостями, дОрог. Только и всего.


Мотивации пострижения, как выше уже сказал Топпер, могут быть самые самые разные. И плюс ко всему, под "освобождением" (ради которого и ушёл в монахи) можно тоже много чего подразумевать -)

----------


## Мансур

> Кстати да, это очень важно. Иметь на виду постоянно друзей, которые всегда практикуют - это огромная опора. Если ты в подавленом настроении - всё равно кто-то из них продолжает практику. Возможно для кого-то это будет единственной соломенкой в определённый момент...


С этим я совершенно согласен. Более того, не стоит забывать и о болезнях и смерти. Меня самого в самые тяжелые моменты поддерживали видеозаписи. Но я сейчас о другом... Топпер уже обозначил принципиальный момент - архат должен быть монахом.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот это, как раз, нетрудно. Достаточно проанализировать концепции Буддизма и христианства. Православные старцы исходят из идеи души и бога, что само по себе уже есть заблуждение с т.з. Буддизма.


Завидная самоуверенность.  :Smilie:  Вы действительно хорошо знакомы с богословской копцепцией православия, где обожение (если всерьёз,  а не на уровне бытовом) тоже категория... однозначно недифиницируемая, как и нирвана? И без каких-либо сугубых конкретизаций касательно той же души, если вспомнить о полном отречении от "я/самости", требуемого для обретения обожения.
Ладно, диалог этот явно тупиковый... Вам он, строго говоря, ни к чему, да и мне. Просто у меня есть достаточный опыт, чтоб видеть очень много общего в основе практически всех духовных Учений. Другое дело, что мне симпатичнее буддизм, но это не мешает видеть ту самую общую основу.
Сорь, как-то с апломбом получилось, но иначе пока не сумею.



> Вообще, вся Абхидхамма строится на таких предположениях. На теоретическом обосновании и изыскании.


Так то Абхидхарма, основанная именно *на опыте*, коего у предполагающих/рассуждающих здесь нет!  :Smilie:  О чём и речь.

----------


## Zom

> Просто глядя на Винаю, я вижу, что в значительной ее части она предназначена для сохранения и передачи Дхармы, и для нормального функционирования Сангхи. Если я ставлю перед собой задачу ЛИЧНОГО совершенствования


А я вот глядя на Винаю этого не вижу. Правда я с ней не очень подробно знаком - но по-моему там большинство правил посвящены не сохранению Дхаммы (например - обязательном заучивании её наизусть) - а именно соблюдению Возвышенной Нравственности. Есть монахи, которые практикуют, но не дают лекций вообще. И не имеют учеников. Это личное дело каждого - и обязанности что-то там кому-то передать по-моему, не существует.




> Но я сейчас о другом... Топпер уже обозначил принципиальный момент - архат должен быть монахом.


Если Саша Демченко не поленится - может приведёт источник, который раскопал Ассаджи -) 

А вообще - так если подумать - то архату в принципе незачем жить. У него нет стремления поддерживать жизнь (например едой). Но она у него может быть - в том случае, если его попросят (например - ученики). Но тогда он должен быть монахом - который ходит за подаянием, даёт учение - и только ради этого поддерживает свою жизнь. Если мы посмотрим сутты - то увидим, что даже Будду попросили проповедовать. Если бы не попросили - он бы стал Паччека-Буддой - тем, кто никого не научил.

Но это моё мнение - как на деле я не знаю. В тех суттах, что мне довелось прочесть, обсуждение этого вопроса я тоже не встречал..




> Просто у меня есть достаточный опыт, чтоб видеть очень много общего в основе практически всех духовных Учений. Другое дело, что мне симпатичнее буддизм, но это не мешает видеть ту самую общую основу.


Много общего действительно может быть. Но много общего - не означает, что всё аналогично (как многие утверждают).
Кстати есть книга дост. Тханиссаро, где он упоминает фрагменты из сутт, где Будда говорит какое духовное учение наиболее приближенно по глубине к Дхамме Будды. Это, во-первых, достижение практикующим 8 джханы (основы ни-восприятия, ни не-восприятия), плюс подобное утверждение: "Я не должен быть, это не должно происходить со мной; Я не буду [существовать]; это не будет происходить со мной"
(АН 10:29)

----------


## Топпер

> Я, наверное, неясно выразился. Я говорил о том, что внешний контроль есть как раз в монашеской среде.


Ок.



> Я знаю о таком мнении, но оно не содержится в каноне. Несколько лет назад на этом форуме Ассаджи приводил источник этого мнения.


Не всё содержится в Каноне. Но учат именно так. В частности, на основании Милиндапаньхи. А мнение Ассаджи - это мнение Ассаджи. Он волен иметь любое мнение. 



> Я о таком не слышал. Скажите пожалуйста, что послужило источником утверждения, что последовательницы Ачана Сумедхо сначала решили соблюдать всю женскую винаю.


В личных разговорах проскальзывало. Но за давностью лет не смогу точно сказать, сама ли Титамеда утверждала это или кто-либо из окружения. Но у меня осела в голове такая информация. Вполне допускаю, что неточная. Если у вас есть иная информация - буду благодарен.



> Насколько я понимаю, это решение было за Ачаном Сумедхо (при консенсусе мнения будущих монахинь, британских монахов и настоятеля Ват Па Понг или кого-то другого из авторитетных тайских монахов).


О чём и речь: сегодня такой конеснус, завтра другой, послезавтра третий.

----------


## Топпер

> Завидная самоуверенность.  Вы действительно хорошо знакомы с богословской копцепцией православия, где обожение (если всерьёз,  а не на уровне бытовом) тоже категория... однозначно недифиницируемая, как и нирвана? И без каких-либо сугубых конкретизаций касательно той же души, если вспомнить о полном отречении от "я/самости", требуемого для обретения обожения.


Считаю, что в общих чертах знаком. При всей общности того, что бога определяют апофатически, как и Ниббану, ни один богослов никогда не скажет, что бог это не личность и, что достичь спасения можно только своими силами. В христианстве это можно сделать только по милости божией. Не своими силами ни в коем случае. Это - принципиальный момент.



> Так то Абхидхарма, основанная именно *на опыте*, коего у предполагающих/рассуждающих здесь нет!  О чём и речь.


Абхидхамма изучается и не имеющими опыта. У того, у кого есть опыт Ниббаны, Абхидхамма уже не сильно нужна.

----------


## Топпер

> АНо это моё мнение - как на деле я не знаю. В тех суттах, что мне довелось прочесть, обсуждение этого вопроса я тоже не встречал..


Это обсуждается в Милиндапаньхе. Книга третья вопрос 2(62). Там чётко говорится, что достигший плода Архата должен быть пострижев в этот же день. Иначе он умрёт.

----------

Zom (20.08.2009), Аминадав (20.08.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Можно доказать. Если человек действует из неведения, то едва ли он лишён двух других корней порока - злости и алчности. Они могут быть сильно закомуфлированы или задавлены. Но при определённых обстоятельствах можно сделать так, чтобы они показали себя во всей своей "красе". Другой вопрос, что мало кто будет это делать с целью проверки - особенно по отношению к монахам или старцам...


Мысль очень здравая: такой тест, как себе понимаю, может в случае неудачи создать серьёзные кармические проблемы, если тестирующий не обладает достаточным духовным статусом. Нет?  :Smilie: 



> Есть корыстный мотив для мирян - подношение архату - неимоверно огромная заслуга -)


А это к чему, если речь была о



> А стоит ли этим заниматься в принципе: предполагать, когда дело касается... достижения нирваны?


?  :Smilie: 
Или подразумевается, что, мол, всякому монаху свою горсть риса не подам, а только — архату?  :Smilie: )

----------


## Zom

> Мысль очень здравая: такой тест, как себе понимаю, может в случае неудачи создать серьёзные кармические проблемы, если тестирующий не обладает достаточным духовным статусом. Нет?


Именно -)
Я как-то одно время говорил (кому-то) о том, что архата можно проверить так - выпрыгнуть резко из-за угла - если он перепугается - значит не архат -))
Но вообще если он в самом деле архат - то даже мысль о том, чтобы напугать архата (в смысле совершить такое деяние) уже достаточно кармически неумелая.




> А это к чему, если речь была


Да-да, именно к этому (что в принципе вполне объяснимо и вообщем-то достаточно разумно).




> Это обсуждается в Милиндапаньхе. Книга третья вопрос 2(62). Там чётко говорится, что достигший плода Архата должен быть пострижев в этот же день. Иначе он умрёт.


И точно ведь. Еще примечательно - сказано - "Сам себя архат не пострижёт, ибо постригший себя сам виновен в воровстве".
А дальше еще интересно, сказано, что архат может незначительно нарушать Винаю.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Считаю, что в общих чертах знаком. При всей общности того, что бога определяют апофатически, как и Ниббану, ни один богослов никогда не скажет, что бог это не личность и, что достичь спасения можно только своими силами. В христианстве это можно сделать только по милости божией. Не своими силами ни в коем случае. Это - принципиальный момент.


Уф, надо явно создавать отдельную тему, чего мне, повторюсь, не хочется, поскольку разговор представляется тупиковым. %)
И там, если у кого есть желание, можно обстоятельно  :Smilie:  обсудить: возможно ли (и в каких именно частных случаях) достижение нирваны *в период всеобщего омрачения* без помощи будд. И возможно ли оно в принципе, в чём я не уверен...



> Абхидхамма изучается и не имеющими опыта. У того, у кого есть опыт Ниббаны, Абхидхамма уже не сильно нужна.


Мои извинения, но в полемике это называется "посторонним доводом", уводящим полемику в сторону...
Разве речь шла *об изучении Абхидхармы*, а не о предположениях касательно чьего-либо архатства или буддства, выстраиваемых теми, кто соответствующего опыта не имеет.  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

Вообще книга пятая Милиндапаньхи, как раз и отвечает на вопрос топикстартера

----------

Zom (20.08.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Уф, надо явно создавать отдельную тему, чего мне, повторюсь, не хочется, поскольку разговор представляется тупиковым. %)


Ок. Давайте тогда свёрнём этот вопрос.



> Мои извинения, но в полемике это называется "посторонним доводом", уводящим полемику в сторону...
> Разве речь шла *об изучении Абхидхармы*, а не о предположениях касательно чьего-либо архатства или буддства, выстраиваемых теми, кто соответствующего опыта не имеет.


Да, речь шла о предположении. Потом мы перешли к вопросу на каком основании мы можем предполагать. Потом до Абхидхаммы.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Еще примечательно - сказано - "Сам себя архат не пострижёт, ибо постригший себя сам виновен в воровстве".
> А дальше еще интересно, сказано, что архат может незначительно нарушать Винаю.


Интересно... Вот умрёт архат, опоздавший с пострижением (или постригший сам себя), и чего его дальше ждёт, ведь он уже вышел из сансары? Ввергнут его назад в сансару, что ли?

----------


## Аминадав

Вообще, было бы странно, если бы монашеские обеты или одежда удерживали араханта от смерти. В них что, есть какая-то магическая сила, изменяющая последствия предыдущих действий (продолжительность жизни определеяется каммой)?

Мансур, в общем, могу посоветовать оценить, будет ли для Вас благоприятной монашеская среда, и если да, - то какая именно. Например, с распорядком дня или без него, с большими возможностями для обсуждения Дхаммы и изучения её, или больше уединения и т.п.

----------


## Топпер

> Интересно... Вот умрёт архат, опоздавший с пострижением (или постригший сам себя), и чего его дальше ждёт, ведь он уже вышел из сансары? Ввергнут его назад в сансару, что ли?


Нет. Уйдёт в Ниббану.

----------

Raudex (21.08.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да, речь шла о предположении. Потом мы перешли к вопросу на каком основании мы можем предполагать. Потом до Абхидхаммы.


Не, если честно и по справедливости, то не мы перешли, а один из нас двоих. И это был не я!  :Smilie: )
Поскольку в Абхидхарме сказано и про вИдение, и про мудрость, о чём речь и зашла (у меня, да?), как только привели цитату...
Просто улыбаюсь, не отвечайте.  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Вообще, было бы странно, если бы монашеские обеты или одежда удерживали араханта от смерти. В них что, есть какая-то магическая сила, изменяющая последствия предыдущих действий (продолжительность жизни определеяется каммой)?


В какой-то степени можно сказать и так.

Вообще, вопрос шире: о наличии сверхъестественного в Тхераваде. У нас сейчас часть последователей (в т.ч. и монахов) почему то хотят абсолютно во всём найти логику и рационализм. Либо пытаются опираться только на Палийский Канон отметая весь опыт накопленный Сангхой.
Вообще говоря, это не совсем верный подход. Так делают протестанты.
Тхеравада - это в первую очередь религия. Религия с верой в сверхъестественное. И со своим "святым преданием".  И многие вещи не могут быть объяснены с помощью только логики. Например, действие Паритта сутт. Мы, конечно, можем попытаться подвести под это некий рационалистический фундамент. Но это будет не более чем попытка.
Та же участь (рационализации) постигла в последнее время и саму идею Упасампады (пострига) и принятия мирских обетов. Их пытаются сводить до голого юридизма.
Сами обеты обладают защитной силой. И в рациональном смысле, и где-то на более глубоком. И принятие Прибежища обладает. Это всё можно почувствовать на опыте.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (23.08.2009), Sforza (21.08.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Нет. Уйдёт в Ниббану.


А он туда не хотел, получается, раз это вроде наказания?
Вообще нелепо, как на меня: мог ведь жить и распространять Дхарму, а его -- в отставку, да ещё на периферию. Как-то это... очень по-русски. %)

----------


## Топпер

> А он туда не хотел, получается, раз это вроде наказания?
> Вообще нелепо, как на меня: мог ведь жить и распространять Дхарму, а его -- в отставку, да ещё на периферию. Как-то это... очень по-русски. %)


Как не хотел? Если достиг прижизненной Ниббаны то уже не может сказать, что не хотел.

----------


## Zom

По вопросу пострижения мирянина-архата..

А вот паччьека-будду взять. У него нет пострига в монахи, а ведь он всё равно живёт какое-то время. Ходит сам по себе за подаянием...

----------


## Топпер

Паччека Будда - это другое.  Он, всё таки, своими силами открывает Путь. У него и правила другие. Это, так же, как с Буддой: Будда самопосвящается в монахи. А вот для Архата - мирянина это будет не самопосвящение в монахи, а воровство.

----------


## Юй Кан

> А он туда не хотел, получается, раз это вроде наказания?
> Вообще нелепо, как на меня: мог ведь жить и распространять Дхарму, а его -- в отставку, да ещё на периферию. Как-то это... очень по-русски. %)





> Как не хотел? Если достиг прижизненной Ниббаны то уже не может сказать, что не хотел.


1. В этом случае в нирвану он, получается, уходит не сам, а его "уходят"?
2. Кто (или что) его "разлучает" с сансарой, в которой он оставался добровольно?
3. И -- зачем его так, если, наивно полагая, его пребывание в сансаре ценно для всех?

----------


## Топпер

> 1. В этом случае в нирвану он, получается, уходит не сам, а его "уходят"?


Не "уходят". Просто таково свойство мира в глобальном смысле, что мирянину не вынести такой жизни. Почему? Не знаю. Не на всё есть ответы. Например, невозможно точно сказать, почему невозможно убить Будду. Но свойство Будди таково, что никто во вселенной не способен этого сделать.
Или нет логического ответа на вопрос, почему не появляется одновременно два Будды. Или хотя бы два Будды в то время, когда существует Дхамма другого Будды. 
Просто таково свойство мира. Нам не дано понять столь сложные связи. Лучше и не пытаться. Всё одно в итоге создадим ещё одни диттхи.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (23.08.2009), Zom (21.08.2009)

----------


## Won Soeng

Yu Kan, прямое познание Истины (Дхармы) - Нирвана - есть прекращение снова и снова возникающих порывов и устремлений, по причине познания их природы и их источника. В этот момент конструирование чувствующего существа, подверженного страстям и мучениям прекращается, прекращается процесс взаимозависимого возникновения. Остаточные процессы, порожденные в предыдущие моменты больше не воспроизводятся, и угасают.

Архат в момент пробуждения больше не испытывает влечений и не нуждается больше в продолжении существования. Такова открывшаяся истина.

----------


## Zom

> Не "уходят". Просто таково свойство мира в глобальном смысле, что мирянину не вынести такой жизни. Почему? Не знаю. Не на всё есть ответы.


Нагасена в упомянутых Вопросах Милинды по-моему отвечает на этот вопрос -) Надо посмотреть подробнее..

----------


## Топпер

> - Мирское обличье несообразно святости государь. Находясь в несообразном обличье, из-за немощности этого обличья достигший святости мирянин либо примет в тот же день постриг, либо упокоится. Это не порок святости, государь, это порок мирского обличья - немощь этого обличья. Например, государь, пища всем живым укрепляет силы и продлевает жизнь, но у человека с плохим желудком, со слабой, бессильной желудочной железой, отнимает жизнь из-за несварения, и это, государь, не порок пищи, а порок желудка - бессилие пищеварительного огня. Вот точно так же, государь, находясь в несообразном обличье, из-за  немощности этого обличья достигший святости мирянин либо примет в тот же день постриг, либо упокоится. Это не порок святости, государь, это порок мирского обличья - немощность этого обличья.  Или, например, государь, если на малую былинку положить сверху тяжёлый камень, то она по своей немощности переломится и упадёт. Вот точно так же, государь, находясь в мирском обличье, из-за немощности этого обличья достигший святости мирянин, либо примет в тот же день постриг, либо упокоится. Или, например, государь, если слабому, бессильному, худородному, бедному достоинствами человеку достанется вдруг огромное царство, то его тотчас покорёжит, поломает, он сдастся, не сможет вынести бремени власти. Вот точно так же, государь, достигший святости мирянин не сможет вынести святость в этом обличье, потому он в тот же день либо примет постриг, либо упокоится.


Из Милиндапаньхи

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (23.08.2009), Won Soeng (21.08.2009), Zom (21.08.2009), Михаил Макушев (25.08.2009)

----------


## Raudex

> Вообще, было бы странно, если бы монашеские обеты или одежда удерживали араханта от смерти. В них что, есть какая-то магическая сила, изменяющая последствия предыдущих действий (продолжительность жизни определеяется каммой)?


Я лично так понимаю: арахант не будда, источником Дхаммы и Сангхи быть не может, он сам "порожденье" Дхаммы и Сангхи. Невозможность существования его вне Сангхи вопрос мотиваций, ему просто незачем существовать, ведь новую камму то он уже перестал конструировать. Либо он в "системе" либо нигде.

----------


## Huandi

Про обязательную смерть архата-мирянина это что-то видимо из довольно позднего (Милиньда-паньха не цельный текст, он дописывался постепенно). Вероятно, возможность существования архата-мирянина входит в противоречия с рядом правил, и "смертность" введена для того, чтобы их избежать. Я бы не стал воспринимать такие вещи слишком всерьез.

Архат не обладает жаждой существования, и живет терпя (архаты это готра терпеливых), только для пользы других - поддерживая дхарму и сангху. Поэтому, уйти из жизни для него, если все равно нет возможности приносить пользу, это не несчастье.

----------


## Huandi

Можно еще предположить, что тезис о быстрой смерти архатов-мирян возник для защиты от самозванцев, объявлявших себя архатами.

----------

Zom (21.08.2009), Юй Кан (21.08.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Спасибо всем откликнувшимся.

Но я, видимо, слишком сложно спросил.
Так вот, вопроса у меня по поводу того, *хочет или не хочет* архат оставаться в сансаре, не стояло. Что такое архат мне вполне знакомо из переводимых мною же махаянских текстов, потому...
Вопрос же, если упростить до одной фразы, был в другом: «Если довериться сведениям из "Вопросов Милинды", получается, что архат всё ещё чем-то обусловлен, что противоречит известному мне».

Отсюда отдельная благодарность Huandi за напоминание о сравнительно позднем происхождении Милинда-паньху и следующее из этого вполне логичное предположение о не более чем "защитной" функции смутившего меня псевдо-обусловливания архата.

To Топпер: сразу смутила и при этом улыбнула назидательная рекомендация:



> Нам не дано понять столь сложные связи. Лучше и не пытаться.


 Надеюсь, понятно, почему смутила и улыбнула, особенно в свете полученного здесь ответа?

----------


## Юй Кан

Если чуть продолжить об архате, оставив в покое его монашество, то есть такой период в Ланкаватаре:



> [...]
> — Далее — об архате. Махамати, в силу отсутствия различения дхьяны и погружённого в дхьяну, самадхи и конечного освобождения, [десяти] особых сил и беспредельного осознания, источников страданий и самого страдания [такого] именуют архатом [или «достойным почтения»]. 
> 
> Махамати молвил: 
> 
> — Благодатный упоминал три вида архатов. К кому из них здесь относишь ты именование «архат»? К прошедшему узкий путь [личного] успокоения, или — к _отстранившемуся от благих корней_* во имя данного им обета служить пробужденью других, либо — к достигшему преображения? 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> * Отстранившийся от благих корней — т. е. отказавшийся от уходя в нирвану. 
> 
> ...


Это, собственно, к тому, чем архат отличается от будды, принявшего обет бодхисаттвы.

И вопрос: что-нибудь по этому поводу говорится в тхеравадинских текстах?

----------


## Zom

Нет, ничего не говорится - это всё уже поздние махаянские "композиции" -)

У Дхаммавуддхо Махатхеры вообще читал аргументацию, что если мы опираемся на Палийский Канон, то не встретим такого понятия как Путь Бодхисаттвы или Путь Архата. Есть единый для всех арьев Благородный Восьмеричный Путь, по которому одинаковым образом проходят все арьи - будды, архаты, паччьека-будды.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (23.08.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Нет, ничего не говорится - это всё уже поздние махаянские "композиции" -)


Ммм... Можно было бы сказать "дефиниции".  :Smilie: ) И было бы, кажется, более толерантно, нет?  :Smilie: 
"Над кем смеёмся?.." (Н. В. Гоголь, православный.)



> У Дхаммавуддхо Махатхеры вообще читал аргументацию, что если мы опираемся на Палийский Канон, то не встретим такого понятия как Путь Бодхисаттвы или Путь Архата. Есть единый для всех арьев Благородный Восьмеричный Путь, по которому одинаковым образом проходят все арьи - будды, архаты, паччьека-будды.


Как ни странно, но о том же есть и в Ланкаватаре, с пояснениями.
В частности:



> — [...] Махамати, привязывающийся к смыслу [чего-либо] выраженного словами, вроде «независимое», «не-рождённое», «сотворённое», «полностью освобождённый», «три колесницы», «единая колесница», «пять [виджнян]», «ум», «свабхавы» и [иными,] этим подобными, опутан цепью взаимозависимого происхождения1 и привержен представлениям[, основанным на] привнесениях и отвержениях. Всё это подобно различению множественных проявлений майи, являющихся не-реальными, однако представляющихся истинными. Эти, Махамати, множественные не-реальные проявление майи воспринимаются так невеждами, но не теми, кто мудр.


Или так:



> 203. Колесница дэвов, колесница Брахмы и колесница шраваков, 
> (135) колесница пратьекабудд и Татхагат колесница — о них говорю я. 
> 
> 204. Пока действует ум, — нет числа колесницам… 
> [Однако] в уме, обращение пережившем, нет ни колесницы, ни ездока. 
> 
> 205. Я говорю: «Для пребывающего в колеснице нет разделения колесницы». 
> [Лишь] для невежд продвижения я говорю о её разделении.

----------


## Zom

> Ммм... Можно было бы сказать "дефиниции". ) И было бы, кажется, более толерантно, нет?


Согласен - более толерантно, но менее правдиво (разумеется, со стороны моих личных взглядов -)




> Как ни странно, но о том же есть и в Ланкаватаре, с пояснениями.


Здесь, как я понимаю, речь не о том, что нет мол де 3-ёх колесниц и т.д. А речь о том, что опять-таки нет их как самосущих, за которые можно было бы зацепиться как за некую абсолютную истину. Однако более чем уверен, если речь бы шла об условной реальности, то они - все эти колесницы и т.д. - были бы определены. А в случае с мнением дост. Дхаммвуддхо иначе - он не признаёт двух путей ни на каком из уровней реальности.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Согласен - более толерантно, но менее правдиво (разумеется, со стороны моих личных взглядов -)


Ну, по мне, толковать о неких приватных правдах -- лишь умножать (или усугублять) заблуждения. %)
Другое дело, если говорить об _искренности_, то тогда нужно вдаваться в мотивацию и т.д.
Впрочем, не берите в голову, это я просто умничаю для поддержания диалога.  :Smilie: 




> Здесь, как я понимаю, речь не о том, что нет мол де 3-ёх колесниц и т.д. А речь о том, что опять-таки нет их как самосущих, за которые можно было бы зацепиться как за некую абсолютную истину. Однако более чем уверен, если речь бы шла об условной реальности, то они - все эти колесницы и т.д. - были бы определены. А в случае с мнением дост. Дхаммвуддхо иначе - он не признаёт двух путей ни на каком из уровней реальности.


Ну и что, что не признаёт? Разве от этого различные пути к нирване (или там колесницы) дружно сольются в одну и _на относительном уровне_ где-то ещё, кроме ума, различий меж ними не признающего?

----------


## Zom

Для того, чтобы какие-то колесницы у кого-то в уме слились - для начала их нужно выделить, вычленить, создать у себя в уме. А тот, у кого такого выделения и вычлненения и создания в уме никогда не было - у того и сливаться нечему.

Другими словами - позиция такая - есть Благородный Восьмеричный Путь, который прекрасно разъяснён Благословенным в начале, середине и в конце - а всё остальное - от лукавого..

----------


## Юй Кан

> Для того, чтобы какие-то колесницы у кого-то в уме слились - для начала их нужно выделить, вычленить, создать у себя в уме. А тот, у кого такого выделения и вычлненения и создания в уме никогда не было - у того и сливаться нечему.


Этот софистический изыск — о невеждах, изначально и до кончины напрочь не различающих никаких колесниц, или о достигших пробуждения в результате прохождения _того или иного_ варианта восьмеричного пути?  :Smilie: 



> Другими словами - позиция такая - есть Благородный Восьмеричный Путь, который прекрасно разъяснён Благословенным в начале, середине и в конце - а всё остальное - от лукавого..


"И отсек он сей член и тем самым посрамил диавола!"
А давайте конкретнее, чтоб не оперировать полными абстракциями?
Махаяна вся -- от лукавого [Мары], или только в той части, где она не совпадает с тхеравадой?

----------


## Мансур

Ну и разросся топик. Не предполагал.

Топпер, позвольте уточню - по поводу спасения в христианстве. В нем существовали три точки зрения по этому поводу. Св. Августин полагал, что спасение человека есть исключительно дело Божье, "спасены будут, но кто - неведомо". В противовес нему Пелагий утверждал, что человек спасается самостоятельно. (Пелагианство было осуждено как ересь). В настоящее время точка зрения церкви лежит между этими двумя позициями - спасение есть дело богочеловеческое, в котором человек выполняет свою часть "работы", а Бог - свою. Это просто для информации.

А по поводу архатов и мирян... В приведенных вами отрывках миряне и монахи рассматриваются как два противоположных полюса. И если стать на эту точку зрения, то я склонен согласиться - да, если выбирать - то архату место среди монахов. Но мне кажется, что выбор не таков. Как, например, быть с человеком, который соблюдает все заповеди Винаи, но не прошел постриг? Формально он тоже относится к мирянам, по сути же - монах-монахом.

Но в целом я уже получил ответ на заданный вопрос. Спасибо всем, кто помог.

----------


## Zom

> Махаяна вся -- от лукавого [Мары], или только в той части, где она не совпадает с тхеравадой?


Если вы хотите узнать мою точку зрения - отвечу. По мне наиболее правильная (неискаженная) Дхамма - это та, что описана в никаях Палийского Канона. Тхеравада как религиозная традиция, или, скажем другими словами, как школа буддизма, шире этих четырёх никай. Махаяна же ещё шире, а иногда даже находится в полном противоречии с утверждениями сутт этих никай. Те учения, которые противоречат этому корпусу буддийских текстов (например, о том что архат всё ещё имеет какие-то тонкие заблужения/омрачения, о том, что Будда дал не все учения (т.е. всё-таки спрятал что-то в кулаке) и т.д. и т.п. ) или же являются "достройками" поверх этих учений, плюсуя и раскрывая некую "дополнительную нераскрытую дхамму", я лично и считаю тем самым "от лукавого".




> Как, например, быть с человеком, который соблюдает все заповеди Винаи, но не прошел постриг? Формально он тоже относится к мирянам, по сути же - монах-монахом.


По сути он как раз не монах, потому что он не состоит в бхиккхусангхе. И не признаётся бхиккхусангхой, а также не признаётся мирянами как монах. Большинство же правил Винаи функционируют только в связи с бхиккхусангой (о чём, кстати, сказано в тех же "Вопросах Милинды").

----------

Bob (21.08.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (24.08.2009)

----------


## Мансур

> По сути он как раз не монах, потому что он не состоит в бхиккхусангхе. Большинство правил Винаи функционируют только всвязи с бхиккхусангой.


Вопрос терминологии... В данном случае мы разошлись в трактовке термина "суть". Вряд ли этого человека можно отнести к домохозяевам. И врядли он является антитезой монаху.

Путаный вопрос, конечно. Мне лично не хочется углубляться в "богословские" дебри.

----------


## Zom

> Вопрос терминологии... В данном случае мы разошлись в трактовке термина "суть". Вряд ли этого человека можно отнести к домохозяевам. И врядли он является антитезой монаху.


Нет. Вопрос как раз не в терминологии, а в реальных жизненных обстоятельствах.
Человек вне сангхи - это человек вне сангхи, имеющий все реальные недостатки пребывания вне сангхи.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (24.08.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если вы хотите узнать мою точку зрения - отвечу. По мне наиболее правильная (неискаженная) Дхамма - это та, что описана в никаях Палийского Канона. Тхеравада как религиозная традиция, или, скажем другими словами, как школа буддизма, шире этих четырёх никай. Махаяна же ещё шире, а иногда даже находится в полном противоречии с утверждениями сутт этих никай. Те учения, которые противоречат этому корпусу буддийских текстов (например, о том что архат всё ещё имеет какие-то тонкие заблужения/омрачения, о том, что Будда дал не все учения (т.е. всё-таки спрятал что-то в кулаке) и т.д. и т.п. ) или же являются "достройками" поверх этих учений, плюсуя и раскрывая некую "дополнительную нераскрытую дхамму", я лично и считаю тем самым "от лукавого".


Понятно. Особенно если забыть о том, что любое Учение должно развиваться и совершенствоваться сообразно времени и меняющимся условиям/обстоятельствам, в противном случае наступает стагнация и угасание Учения (если не его вырождение) как не соответствующего новым условиям/обстоятельствам.
И Ваш выбор мне понятен, и он, несомненно, верен, *для Вас*. Несколько обескураживает лишь — в свете оговорённого выше — категоричность оценок смежных ветвей Учения. А так всё в порядке!  :Smilie:

----------

Caddy (21.08.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Понятно. Особенно если забыть о том, что любое Учение должно развиваться и совершенствоваться сообразно времени и меняющимся условиям/обстоятельствам, в противном случае наступает стагнация и угасание Учения (если не его вырождение) как не соответствующего новым условиям/обстоятельствам.


Кстати, да, я уже слышал подобную аргументацию. Мол, 2500 тысяч лет назад Учение было дано "тупым" индийцам, а потом - конечно же - должно было адаптироваться под куда более развитое и умное человечество. Да вот только упускают в таком случае важнейший момент - а именно - что Дхамма была дана совершенной - а люди, встретившиеся с живым буддой - наиболее развитые. И в подлинной Дхамме ничего "совершенствовать" и "улучшать" не нужно. Дальнейшие "совершенствования" - это на самом деле искажения, а не улучшения.

В суттах Будда, кстати, предупреждает, Дхамма начнёт искажаться со временем. И сказано, что искажение начнёт происходить (в частности), когда люди перестанут уважать Дхамму. Я думаю именно к этому пункту можно отнести стремление "улучшить" Дхамму и сделать её "соверменной, соответвующей новым условиями/обстоятельствам".




> И Ваш выбор мне понятен, и он, несомненно, верен, для Вас. Несколько обескураживает лишь — в свете оговорённого выше — категоричность оценок смежных ветвей Учения.


Нет чего-то, чтобы было бы верным только для кого-то. Истина существует вне зависимости от воззрений. А насчёт категоричности - конечно - как можно быть не категоричным в случае когда требуется выбрать на каком стуле сидеть. На двух сразу невозможно.

----------

AlexТ (21.08.2009), Bob (21.08.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (24.08.2009), Raudex (21.08.2009), Кумо (21.08.2009)

----------


## Топпер

*Модераторское: просьба махаянские концепции и махаянские трактовки здесь не рассматривать. Для этого есть другие подфорумы. В данной теме - только о Тхераваде.* Либо открывайте отдельную тему.

----------

Читтадхаммо (22.08.2009), Юй Кан (21.08.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Отсюда отдельная благодарность Huandi за напоминание о сравнительно позднем происхождении Милинда-паньху и следующее из этого вполне логичное предположение о не более чем "защитной" функции смутившего меня псевдо-обусловливания архата.


Насчёт - позднего времени происхождения, либо насчёт постепенного дописывания - это т.з. буддологическая. Верующим же, важно ещё и другое: какое место занимает то или иное произведение по значимости для доктрины. И вот в этом смысле нельзя сказать, что Милиндапаньха - это просто средневековая книжка. Милиндапаньха по авторитету примыкает вплотную к Канону. Где-то встречал список Канона (вроде бы, одной из бирманских никай) в котрый даже был включён данный памятник. Поэтому к ниму стоит относится серьёзно.



> To Топпер: сразу смутила и при этом улыбнула назидательная рекомендация:
>  Надеюсь, понятно, почему смутила и улыбнула, особенно в свете полученного здесь ответа?


Не знаю, не знаю. Например то, что в тот же день "чудесным образом" должен появится монах, который пострижёт такого Архата-мирянина, я не могу считать только поздней вставкой призванной *только* охран*и*ть Дхамму от самозванцев. Такой момнет, конечно, может иметь место, но я бы не стал ограничиваться только им.

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, позвольте уточню - по поводу спасения в христианстве. В нем существовали три точки зрения по этому поводу. Св. Августин полагал, что спасение человека есть исключительно дело Божье, "спасены будут, но кто - неведомо". В противовес нему Пелагий утверждал, что человек спасается самостоятельно. (Пелагианство было осуждено как ересь). В настоящее время точка зрения церкви лежит между этими двумя позициями - спасение есть дело богочеловеческое, в котором человек выполняет свою часть "работы", а Бог - свою. Это просто для информации.


Я в общих чертах в курсе. Да, церковь не отрицает нужность своих действий для большинства, но, в целом всё равно выбор за богом. Например дева Мария стала матерью бога, по христианским воззрениям, не приклаывая к этому усилий. Просто из-за того, что бог- Отец посчитал её достойным сосудом.
Но здесь это офф топ, конечно.



> А по поводу архатов и мирян... В приведенных вами отрывках миряне и монахи рассматриваются как два противоположных полюса. И если стать на эту точку зрения, то я склонен согласиться - да, если выбирать - то архату место среди монахов. Но мне кажется, что выбор не таков. Как, например, быть с человеком, который соблюдает все заповеди Винаи, но не прошел постриг? Формально он тоже относится к мирянам, по сути же - монах-монахом.


Как быть? В общем то - никак. Монахом человек становится только пройдя Упасампаду. Других путей нет. Вы можете соблюдать все обеты бхиккху, надеть его одежду, жить подаянием. Но вы всё ещё не будете монахом. Вы не будете членом бхиккхусангхи. Если возвращаться к тексту Милиндапаньхи, можно сделать вывод, что такой мирянин, живущий, как монах, всё равно умрёт.

----------


## Zom

> Вы можете соблюдать все обеты бхиккху, надеть его одежду, жить подаянием. Но вы всё ещё не будете монахом. Вы не будете членом бхиккхусангхи. Если возвращаться к тексту Милиндапаньхи, можно сделать вывод, что такой мирянин, живущий, как монах, всё равно умрёт.


Не - возвращаясь к тексту Вопросов Милинды, вывод такой, что мирянин-архат не может "украсть" монашеский сан -)

----------


## Huandi

Парибок пишет про Милиньда-Паньху, что в ней встречаются не тхеравадинские взгляды. Написана она скорее с позиции другой школы. Но верующим ведь все равно  :Smilie:

----------


## AlexТ

> Кстати, да, я уже слышал подобную аргументацию. Мол, 2500 тысяч лет назад Учение было дано "тупым" индийцам, а потом - конечно же - должно было адаптироваться под куда более развитое и умное человечество. Да вот только упускают в таком случае важнейший момент - а именно - что Дхамма была дана совершенной - а люди, встретившиеся с живым буддой - наиболее развитые. И в подлинной Дхамме ничего "совершенствовать" и "улучшать" не нужно. Дальнейшие "совершенствования" - это на самом деле искажения, а не улучшения.


Абсолютно правильно.

Развитие не идет только вверх, а вниз тоже.  Сейчас считается что существуют более низкии типы существ.  Найболее продвинутые давно освободились при Будде Готама ( и других Будд), а остались более низкие типы личностей.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (24.08.2009), Zom (21.08.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Парибок пишет про Милиньда-Паньху, что в ней встречаются не тхеравадинские взгляды. Написана она скорее с позиции другой школы. Но верующим ведь все равно


Да, он действительно так пишет в предисловии. Но не-тхеравадинских взглядов там немного - может пара вопросов из всех, потому что, как Топпер выше сказал, кое где она даже включена в сам Канон (в Бирме, кажысь, в последней редакции канона).

Плюс, как Парибок опять же пишет, эта школа была достаточно близка к Тхераваде по воззрениям. А если мы учтём, что даже сами тхеравадины сейчас не согласны на все 100% со всей своей официальной доктриной, то ничего страшного тут нет -)

----------


## Топпер

> Парибок пишет про Милиньда-Паньху, что в ней встречаются не тхеравадинские взгляды. Написана она скорее с позиции другой школы. Но верующим ведь все равно


Есть такое мнение. Поэтому Милиндапаньха не причисляется к Канону (а могла бы). Но, в целом, очень авторитетный труд.

----------


## Huandi

Но спорные и малоизвестные взгляды, как вот этот про архатов-мирян, нельзя однозначно относить к тхераваде, в таком случае.

----------


## Топпер

Мне и монахи тхеравадинские такую же информацию говорили. Правда там, вроде бы о неделе или двух речь шла. Но суть та же.

----------


## Huandi

А помнится Зом не так давно выкладывал ответы монаха на вопросы, где был отрицательный ответ на этот вопрос. Ммм? Там еще про сротапанн и анагаминов в России было  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> А помнится Зом не так давно выкладывал ответы монаха на вопросы, где был отрицательный ответ на этот вопрос. мм?


Точно, было такое. Почему я и говорю что даже тхеравадинские учители не согласны на 100% во всех пунктах некоей официальной доктрины (видимо той, что содержится в Катаваттху и Комментариях Буддагоши). Причем одни учителя согласны. Другие нет.
Кто прав кто нет - неясно и выяснить достаточно трудно (особенно по подобным вопросам).

----------

Huandi (21.08.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Тогда вырастим из своих кадров одного Архата-мирянина и проверим  :Smilie:

----------

Huandi (21.08.2009)

----------


## Huandi

Пожертвуем Зомом?  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

Эх - придётся тогда обратно аватарку менять на белый цвет -)
Но ради эксперимента готов пожертвовать -))

----------

Кумо (22.08.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

> To Топпер: сразу смутила и при этом улыбнула назидательная рекомендация:
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Нам не дано понять столь сложные связи. Лучше и не пытаться.
> 			
> 		
> 
> ...


Поясню, а то опять ушло в сторону...
Смутило и улыбнуло то, что тем самым назидательно рекомендуется избегать/уклоняться от аналитического исследования свойств мира.

В данном же случае речь идёт о явном противоречии:
1) если архат ничем не обусловлен, то никакие особые (чудесные, мистические...) свойства мира не могут его обусловить; 
2) если же архат всё же ещё обусловлен, как следует из текста, который "не включён в канон (хотя мог бы)" неким свойством мира, то он, по определению, не архат.

И это вопиющее противоречие — *если не размывать приведённое здесь ранее суждение, отвлекаясь на посторонние доводы и вводя дополнителные сущности,* — разрешается очень просто: более позднее дополнение об обусловленности архата-мирянина противоречит Палийскому Канону, но при этом служит другим целям, о которых можно говорить долго, но это уже другая тема и другой разговор.

----------


## Huandi

У архата нет жажды. Восприятие, мышление не обусловлено жаждой. Нет ни желаний, ни потребности продолжать существование для своих целей, так как нет больше таких целей. 

Как раз странно, что в Милиньда-Паньха объясняется смерть архата-мирянина тем, что мол мирское тело не выдерживает святости. Объяснение явно поверхностно, из разряда "отмазок". Такого в последних книгах МП много. Их качество явно ниже, чем у первых.

----------


## Zom

> если же архат всё же ещё обусловлен, как следует из текста, который "не включён в канон (хотя мог бы)" неким свойством мира, то он, по определению, не архат.


Не совсем понятно что вы имеете в виду под "если архат всё ещё обусловлен".
Если вы имеете в виду скандхи архата - то они вполне себе действуют обусловленно и взаимозависимо, в силу природных законов. Единственное - как верно отметил Хуанди - то что они больше не зависимы от жажды. А так очень даже обусловлены. И эта обусловленность никоим образом не отменяет буддства или архатства.




> Как раз странно, что в Милиньда-Паньха объясняется смерть архата-мирянина тем, что мол мирское тело не выдерживает святости.


Вообще Парибок там переводит фразой "мирское обличье". Я не уверен, что тут имеется в виду тело. Скорее имеется в виду мирской образ существования.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не совсем понятно что вы имеете в виду под "если архат всё ещё обусловлен".
> Если вы имеете в виду скандхи архата - то они вполне себе действуют обусловленно и взаимозависимо, в силу природных законов. Единственное - как верно отметил Хуанди - то что они больше не зависимы от жажды. А так очень даже обусловлены. И эта обусловленность никоим образом не отменяет буддства или архатства.


ОК, давайте про тело.
Вам известен какой-то закон (или совокупность законов) природы, жёстко ограничивающий до недели или там n дней срок существования *тела* архата-мирянина по сравнению со сроком существования тела простого мирянина или архата-монаха?

----------


## Huandi

Кстати, есть еще такое, что архат может произвольно продлевать жизнь на любой срок. И добавляется при этом - если на то есть потребность - сангха в нем нуждается. (это из вайбхашиковских источников)

----------


## Юй Кан

Так ведь есть и реальный пример продолжения существования тела *самого по себе*: хамбо-лама Итэгелов...
Хотя, поскольку он не был мирянином, да и был не тхеравадином и неведомо, достиг ли архатства, это к теме отношения как бы вовсе и не имеет.  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> Вам известен какой-то закон (или совокупность законов) природы, жёстко ограничивающий до недели или там n дней срок существования тела архата-мирянина по сравнению со сроком существования тела простого мирянина или архата-монаха?


Это надо было у Будды спрашивать, а не у меня -))
А вообще в суттах есть такой момент, когда Ананда не попросил в нужный срок Будду остаться ещё в этом мире и посему был запущен безвозвратный процесс разрушения тела, над которым Будда более не имел власти (и он и объявил, что через 3 месяца умрёт).




> Кстати, есть еще такое, что архат может произвольно продлевать жизнь на любой срок. И добавляется при этом - если на то есть потребность - сангха в нем нуждается. (это из вайбхашиковских источников)


В тхеравадинских встречалось, что не на любой срок, а на кальпу. То есть примерно на 100 лет. Насчёт "дольше" - не уверен.

----------


## Huandi

> В тхеравадинских встречалось, что не на любой срок, а на кальпу. То есть примерно на 100 лет. Насчёт "дольше" - не уверен.


Пусть кальпа. Про 100 лет могла бы идти речь, если бы термин был употреблен в значении ayu-kalpa, то есть промежуток средней жизни людей в текущей кальпе. Есть основания, что именно это специфическое абхидхармисткое значение использовано, а не традиционное для слова кальпа, где около 16 миллионов лет?

Без уточнений, в простом употреблении, кальпа это очень и очень много времени. 16 миллионов лет и т.п.

----------


## Топпер

> В данном же случае речь идёт о явном противоречии:
> 1) если архат ничем не обусловлен, то никакие особые (чудесные, мистические...) свойства мира не могут его обусловить; 
> 2) если же архат всё же ещё обусловлен, как следует из текста, который "не включён в канон (хотя мог бы)" неким свойством мира, то он, по определению, не архат


Даже Будда обусловлен этим миром. Даже Будде нужно кушать и спать. Его тело болеет, испытывает боль и в конце концов умирает. Старая камма действует в некотором объёме и на Архатов и на Будд.

----------


## Юй Кан

Топпер, уважаемый, я в курсе. Уже хотя бы потому, что узнал это от Zom'а, даже если бы не был знаком с Махапариниббана-суттой. %) И я не думаю, что Вы этого не знаете или не заметили.
Но речь-то идёт о смерти архата-мирянина, которая должна наступить, в _случае его непострижения, в течение достаточно краткого срока_... И т.д. — опять по кругу.
Ладно, мне просто в определённый момент взбрело на ум проверить: может ли монах признать ошибочность того или иного высказанного им утверждения или занятой им позиции в том или ином вопросе. И убедился: нет, не может. Точнее -- не вправе, как понимаю.
Потому спор прекращаю. Примите извинения за этот наивный тест. Искренне.

----------


## Топпер

> Ладно, мне просто в определённый момент взбрело на ум проверить: может ли монах признать ошибочность того или иного высказанного им утверждения или занятой им позиции в том или ином вопросе. И убедился: нет, не может. Точнее -- не вправе, как понимаю.
> Потому спор прекращаю. Примите извинения за этот наивный тест. Искренне.


Простите, а на основании чего я должен признавать ошибочность информации изложенной в Милиндапаньхе? На основе того, что группа мирян, не имеющих буддийского образования и не знающая назубок весь Канон, видит что-либо противоречивым? Конечно, мне недостаточно такого основания. Если более двух тысяч лет монахи считали момент про смерть Архата-мирянина правильным, полагаю, что на это были основания.

----------

Zom (22.08.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Есть основания, что именно это специфическое абхидхармисткое значение использовано, а не традиционное для слова кальпа, где около 16 миллионов лет?


Есть основания. Потому что как мы видим ещё не один из учителей не прожил несколько веков подряд.

----------


## Топпер

И Махапариниббана сутте обычно трактуют возможность для Будды продлить жизнь ещё на кальпу именно, как срок в ещё одну человеческую жизнь.

----------


## Huandi

> Есть основания. Потому что как мы видим ещё не один из учителей не прожил несколько веков подряд.


Это логическая ошибка, а не основание. Нельзя утверждать отсутствие того, что не может восприниматься. Сомневаться вот можете, как и в чем угодно.

----------


## Zom

> Это логическая ошибка, а не основание. Нельзя утверждать отсутствие того, что не может восприниматься. Сомневаться вот можете, как и в чем угодно.


Хорошо - давайте от противного. Вы можете показать хоть 1 учителя, который бы заявил что живёт со времен Будды? Или хотя бы скажем 500 лет? И хотя бы в любой традиции буддизма, а не только в Тхераваде?

Если не можете - то едва ли такое в принципе возможно - хотя бы потому что архатов были тысячи - и уж хоть несколько бы из них должны были бы стать "вечными учителями человечества". Но мы видим что таких учителей нет. 

PS> Одни лишь голые логические построения часто не доказывают фактических вещей (но в принципе тут это оффтоп и спроить дальше на эту тему не собираюсь).

----------


## Huandi

> И Махапариниббана сутте обычно трактуют возможность для Будды продлить жизнь ещё на кальпу именно, как срок в ещё одну человеческую жизнь.


Поискал в ней на эту тему, не нашел такого. Говорится о продлении этого рождения на кальпу. Но нигде нет о том, что это какая-то маленькая кальпа.

----------


## Huandi

Zom, считается, что множество легендарных буддийских святых жили сотнями лет. Это если опираться на тексты. И не утверждается ведь, что архаты бессмертны. Говорится о возможности продлевать жизнь при необходимости. Раз даже у Будды не было ее, то что говорить о прочих? И показать я Вам много чего не смогу. В том числе владеющих сиддхами и прочее.

Спорить со мной не надо - просто найдите текстуальные основания считать, что "кальпа" употреблено не в обычном значении, а как "примерно 100 лет". Мне это интересно, победа в споре не нужна, а нужна правда.

----------


## Zom

> Поискал в ней на эту тему, не нашел такого. Говорится о продлении этого рождения на кальпу. Но нигде нет о том, что это какая-то маленькая кальпа.


В комментариях это говорится (на то они и нужны).
По вопросу размера кальп, есть 4 вида, согласно Висуддхимагге:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kalpa_(time_unit)

----------


## Huandi

> В комментариях это говорится (на то они и нужны).


Ок. Ну, чтобы закончить тему - процитируйте пожалуйста.

Из той же статьи Википедии:



> A regular kalpa is approximately 16 million years long

----------


## Топпер

> Поискал в ней на эту тему, не нашел такого. Говорится о продлении этого рождения на кальпу. Но нигде нет о том, что это какая-то маленькая кальпа.


В самой сутте об этом нет. Есть в Милиндапаньхе в третьей книге вопрос 10. Нагасена говорит по этому поводу, что: "кальпа значит здесь срок жизни".
Кроме того там же по ссылке сказано, что  в Катаваттху 11.5 вопрос о том, может ли Татхагата прожить кальпу - цикл мира с т.з. Тхеравады решается отрицательно.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Простите, а на основании чего я должен признавать ошибочность информации изложенной в Милиндапаньхе? На основе того, что группа мирян, не имеющих буддийского образования и не знающая назубок весь Канон, видит что-либо противоречивым? Конечно, мне недостаточно такого основания. Если более двух тысяч лет монахи считали момент про смерть Архата-мирянина правильным, полагаю, что на это были основания.


Легко прощаю даже постоянные посторонние доводы и уводы полемики в стороны вместо простого, как оказалось: "Если более двух тысяч лет монахи считали момент про смерть Архата-мирянина правильным, полагаю, что на это были основания". (Т.е. зачем было множить слова и плодить сущности, если этот предмет для Вас необсуждаем по меньшей мере с мирянами, просто по определению?)  :Smilie: 
Простите и Вы мою иронию.

----------


## sergey

Кстати говоря, тут упоминали паччека-будд. Они, естественно, не постригаются в монахи, т.к., как пишут, живут в периоды, когда Будда-сасаны в мире людей нет. Но живут не в миру. Во всех упоминаниях о паччека буддах в суттах и джатаках, которые мне встречались, насколько я припоминаю, они живут как шраманы, отшельники, в частности питаются подаянием.

----------


## Топпер

> Легко прощаю даже постоянные посторонние доводы и уводы полемики в стороны вместо простого, как оказалось: "Если более двух тысяч лет монахи считали момент про смерть Архата-мирянина правильным, полагаю, что на это были основания". (Т.е. зачем было множить слова и плодить сущности, если этот предмет для Вас необсуждаем по меньшей мере с мирянами, просто по определению?) 
> Простите и Вы мою иронию.


Так я сразу и написал, что не всё есть смысл обсуждать.

----------


## Топпер

> Кстати говоря, тут упоминали паччека-будд. Они, естественно, не постригаются в монахи, т.к., как пишут, живут в периоды, когда Будда-сасаны в мире людей нет. Но живут не в миру. Во всех упоминаниях о паччека буддах в суттах и джатаках, какие я припоминаю, они живут как шраманы, отшельники, в частности питаются подаянием.


С Паччекабуддами всё по другому. Будды ведь тоже не получают официальный постриг.  Видимо классы Будд разные. Для них и законы разные действуют.

----------


## sergey

Я имею в виду, что паччека-будды (они ведь, как и Будды, тоже архаты) также не живут в миру, не живут в состоянии домохозяина. (по крайней мере, как я написал, в знакомых мне упоминаниях о них, насколько могу припомнить, они описываются живущими как шраманы).

----------


## Huandi

> Нагасена говорит по этому поводу, что: "кальпа значит здесь срок жизни".


Опять же, из этой фразы ничего не следует - ее можно понимать как угодно.




> Кроме того там же по ссылке сказано, что в Катаваттху 11.5 вопрос о том, может ли Татхагата прожить кальпу - цикл мира с т.з. Тхеравады решается отрицательно.


Отсюда следует, согласен. Что по каким-то причинам это в тхераваде отрицается (мотивы этого вполне ясны). Но не на основании сутт, как имеет смысл считать на данный момент.

----------


## Топпер

> Опять же, из этой фразы ничего не следует - ее можно понимать как угодно.


А как можно ещё понять "срок жизни"? Говорят два человека: царь и монах. Вроде бы понятно о чём речь.



> Отсюда следует, согласен. Что по каким-то причинам это в тхераваде отрицается (мотивы этого вполне ясны). Но не на основании сутт, как имеет смысл считать на данный момент.


Вы же сами видите, что в сутте этого нет.  Но у слова "кальпа" несколько значений. В Тхераваде используют срок человеческой жизни в отношении этого пассажа.

----------


## Huandi

> А как можно ещё понять "срок жизни"?


Можно понять, как жизнь размером в кальпу.




> Но у слова "кальпа" несколько значений.


Но когда слово используется без уточнений, оно традиционно означает очень большой отрезок времени - миллионы лет.

----------


## Топпер

> Можно понять, как жизнь размером в кальпу.


Вот они и поняли в срок жизни.



> Но когда слово используется без уточнений, оно традиционно означает очень большой отрезок времени - миллионы лет.


Отнюдь. Скорее здесь потребовалось бы уточнение про срок существования вселенной. Ибо подобное - гораздо более фантастично, нежели срок в 120 лет.
Тем более, что великую кальпу ни один Будда не смог бы прожить: вселенной в первой четверти просто не существует. Человеческому телу просто негде будет существовать. А малая кальпа - сама уже нуждается в уточнении.

----------

Zom (23.08.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так я сразу и написал, что не всё есть смысл обсуждать.


ИМХО, тогда было написано не это и не так...
Перечитайте своё тогдашнее высказывание с аппеляцией к некому свойству мира и Вашим же "Нам не дано понять столь сложные связи. Лучше и не пытаться"?
Особенно замечательно "*Нам* не дано понять"...
И опять: зачем было продолжать диалог, если лично для Вас существует табу на попытки понять непонятное? Чтоб отвадить посторонними доводами и т.п. другого/других от таких попыток? Зачем отваживать? Чтоб прочитавший это потенциальный архат-мирянин, достигнув архатства, ринулся, приужахнувшись, искать монаха для получения пострижения? Но ведь архат свободен и от страха?..  :Smilie: 

Ну, в любом случае, я же сказал, что уже простил и постоянные посторонние доводы и уводы полемики в сторону. О чём опять спор?  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> ИМХО, тогда было написано не это и не так...
> Перечитайте своё тогдашнее высказывание с аппеляцией к некому свойству мира и Вашим же "Нам не дано понять столь сложные связи. Лучше и не пытаться"?
> Особенно замечательно "*Нам* не дано понять"...
> И опять: зачем было продолжать диалог, если лично для Вас существует табу на попытки понять непонятное? Чтоб отвадить посторонними доводами и т.п. другого/других от таких попыток? Зачем отваживать? Чтоб прочитавший это потенциальный архат-мирянин, достигнув архатства, ринулся, приужахнувшись, искать монаха для получения пострижения? Но ведь архат свободен и от страха?.. 
> 
> Ну, в любом случае, я же сказал, что уже простил и постоянные посторонние доводы и уводы полемики в сторону. О чём опять спор?


Я сам не понимаю о чём вы спорите. Я вначале написал:
"Нам не дано понять столь сложные связи. Лучше и не пытаться". В итоге мы к тому же и пришли: что достоверно ответить на вопрос о том, почему мирянин-архат умрёт без пострига мы не можем. Различные "логические" аргуметны приведённые в теме против мнения изложенного в Милиндапаньхе, убедительны только для самих приводящих.

----------


## Huandi

> Отнюдь.


Тогда давайте, раз "отнюдь", и все остальные употребления слова "кальпа" понимать, как протяженность обычной человеческой жизни. Что там у нас выйдет про появление будд в течение кальпы и прочее? 




> великую кальпу


Не великую, обычную. Пока существует наш этот мир (планета и т.п.).

Сама позиция про продление только на период обычной жизни (там даже нет про еще один период в плюс к прожитому, так-то) мне скорее симпатична, но оснований пока мало.

----------


## Топпер

> Тогда давайте, раз "отнюдь", и все остальные употребления слова "кальпа" понимать, как протяженность обычной человеческой жизни. Что там у нас выйдет про появление будд в течение кальпы и прочее?


Остальные так понимать не надо. В данном случае как раз и дань разьяснение, как следует это понимать.



> Не великую, обычную. Пока существует наш этот мир (планета и т.п.).
> 
> Сама позиция про продление только на период обычной жизни (там даже нет про еще один период в плюс к прожитому, так-то) мне скорее симпатична, но оснований пока мало.


Тогда ищите Катаваттху. Я привёл то, что у меня под рукой было.  Для меня авторитетного свидетельства достаточно. Тем более, что Пхра Чатри так же понимает кальпу, как срок жизни.

----------


## Huandi

> Остальные так понимать не надо. В данном случае как раз и дань разьяснение, как следует это понимать.


Почему надо понимать по-разному? "Разъяснение" есть внутренняя позиция школы, достаточно поздняя, и ничем более не аргументируемая.




> Тогда ищите Катаваттху.


Нашел. Там никаких подробностей, а фактически просто констатация такого спора. И факт, что спорят с другими буддистами, может даже тоже стхавиравадинами - это запросто.




> XI. 5. Of the force of supernatural power.
> (1-7) The opponent holds that one possessed of supernatural
> power can live an entire kalpa. The rejoinder argues that such power
> can only avert an untimely death, not prolong one's life-span unnaturally.

----------


## Топпер

> Почему надо понимать по-разному? "Разъяснение" есть внутренняя позиция школы, достаточно поздняя, и ничем более не аргументируемая.


Естественно, что многие вещи - это позиция разделяемая школой. Не может быть у всего неких логических аргументов. Чем, например, вы можете проаргументировать то, что Будда вообще достиг просветления?
Это вопрос  доверия к своей школе. Т.е. в Тхераваде считают так. Этого достаточно. Для меня приведённая фраза из Милиндапаньхи вполне убедительна. Из контекста следует, что речь о длинне жизни. Не понимаю, что вам не нравится.



> Нашел. Там никаких подробностей, а фактически просто констатация такого спора. И факт, что спорят с другими буддистами, может даже тоже стхавиравадинами - это запросто.


Да, достаточно странный пассаж.

----------


## Huandi

Фактически выходит, что по позиции изложенной в Катхаваттху, надо понимать, что Будда, даже если бы Ананда не совершил свою ошибку, мог прожить еще только несколько лет (он ведь уже и так был стариком, и продолжительность его жизни и так совпадает с естественной), и потом все равно бу умер естественной смертью. Смысл был воротить всю эту историю? Да и Мара мог бы подождать лет 10, пусть даже 20. Ждал же до этого.

----------


## Топпер

Ну, не совсем несколько лет. Всё же ещё однин срок человеческой жизни. Это не столь уж мало.
С другой стороны и не столь уж много, чтобы Будда, без просьбы со стороны Ананды, видел в этом смысл.

----------


## Huandi

Нет оснований с позиции Катхаваттху говорить про "еще один срок". Ведь это уже будет сверхъестественно.

----------


## Топпер

А оно и есть сверхъестественно. Поэтому Будда и говорит о тех, кто развил иддхи могут продлить жизнь 
Почему ещё одни срок? Так в суттре же написанно: 


> Ананда, кто развивал, тренировал, укреплял, взращивал, внимательно изучал и довел до совершенства четыре основы психических сил (иддхи), мог бы, если бы пожелал, оставаться здесь в *течение калпы или до конца её*

----------


## Huandi

К чему краснота и жирность?



> оставаться здесь в течение калпы или до конца её


...в течение естественного срока жизни или до его конца...

----------


## Топпер

Ну да. Или до конца его, или в течении ещё одного срока, равного жизни.
Потому, как фраза "мог бы оставаться в течении своей жизни или до конца её" - лишена смысла. Получается масло маслянное.

Там в примечаниях, кстати сказанно, что:


> 12. Kappam va tittheyya kappavasesam va. Комментаторы обычно рассматривают kappa не как мировой период (калпа, эра), а как ayu-kappa – "продолжительность жизни", а avasesa - как "в неограниченности". Таким образом смысл перевода звучит как "Он может иметь неограниченную продолжительность жизни".


Полагаю, что не только тхера Нагасена так рассматривал значение слова кальпа.

----------


## Huandi

Нету там про еще один срок. Есть про продолжительность этой жизни до кальпы (то есть, или до продолжительности человеческой жизни, или до конца "мирового периода"). Но нету ничего про второй срок. Или 100 лет, или 16 миллионов. 200 лет никак не выходит.

----------


## Топпер

"В течении кальпы" - это и есть отрезок времени. Понятно, что до конца отрезка времени - до конца своей жизненной кальпы можно прожить и без иддхи. А вот ещё один срок - это уже "в течении кальпы".
Думаю, что на этом можно закончить. Т.к. мы уже по второму кругу идём.

----------


## Huandi

Не согласен, что там есть значение про еще один период в еще одну кальпу. Так и было бы сказано - может еще на одну кальпу продлить. А там даже намека на это нет.

----------

Вова Л. (23.08.2009)

----------


## Топпер

В Милиндапаньхе цитата из Махапариниббана сутты дана следующим образом: 



> Если пожелает Татхагата, то кальпу *ещё* проживёт, о Ананда или остаток кальпы


А ниже тхера Нагасена говорит:



> И действительно есть у Блаженного эти силы, действительно может Блаженный мощью сверхобычных сил прожить ещё кальпу или остаток кальпы

----------


## Huandi

Парибок скорее всего знал про этот нюанс, и мог сознательно добавить "еще". Впрочем, это можно и у него самого спросить. 

Русский язык хитрый, и "еще" не обязательно означает "еще одну". А может означать просто будущее возможное время (ср. "я еще вернусь").

----------


## Топпер

Мог. Но я лучше попытаюсь у монахов завтра спросить. Если удасться продрасться через языковые препоны.

----------


## Huandi

Я дописал кое-что в сообщении выше.

----------


## Топпер

Не знаю, не знаю. Я понимаю "ещё", как "ещё однду". Посмотрел сейчас английский  и немецкий переводы. Там вообще про мировой период вроде бы речь идёт. Т.е. переводчики каждый в меру своего понимания переводят  :Frown: 
Надо пали смотреть. И комментарий авторитетный спрашивать.

----------


## Huandi

На пали скорее всего как всегда "возможны варианты". А про комментарии уже понятно - каждый говорит что ему нравится  :Smilie: .

----------


## Топпер

Судя по Катаваттху, генеральная линия всё же о аю кальпе. В общем - попытаюсь спросить.

----------

Huandi (23.08.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Судя по Катаваттху, генеральная линия всё же о аю кальпе.


Это скорее всего так. Тут вопрос уже в "еще" одной. Кусок из Катаваттху одинаково отрицает все варианты, кроме одной стандартной жизни.

----------


## Топпер

Но если принять, что отрицает в принципе ещё одну, тогда какой смысл в иддхи? Одну жизнь Будда и так бы дожил. Разве, что, как вариант мог дожить *эту жизнь* до полного конца т.е. не до 80, а до 120 примерно.

----------


## Huandi

> Но если принять, что отрицает в принципе ещё одну, тогда какой смысл в иддхи?


Я подобный аргумент использую как раз в другую сторону - так как кальпа только одна, то какой смысл был бы продлевать до такой маленькой кальпы, всего до 100 лет? В общем, на данный момент остается только собирать доп. источники  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

Зато более реалистично выглядит. Сложно поверить, что Будда в этом старом теле, которое доставляло ему физические страдания, смог бы продержаться весь цикл существования мира. Это похлеще вечного жида получилось бы.

----------

Zom (23.08.2009)

----------


## Huandi

А какая-нибудь трехметровая аура реалистично выглядит? Реалистично выглядит как раз только до 80, ну 120 максимум, лет.

----------


## Топпер

Ну да. Максимум - ещё один срок. Опять же, если у Парибка правильно. Но я от кого-то ещё слышал про ещё один срок жизни.

----------


## Zom

> И опять: зачем было продолжать диалог, если лично для Вас существует табу на попытки понять непонятное?


Видимо, затем, чтобы показать для вас, что не стоит "пытаться понять непоятное" -))




> так как кальпа только одна, то какой смысл был бы продлевать до такой маленькой кальпы, всего до 100 лет?


А потому что бессмысленно дальше видимо продлевать - чем дальше, тем хуже люди будут дальше понимать Дхамму и уважать её и Учителя. Об этом в суттах есть.
Какой смысл делать что-то ради тех, кому это не надо (или кто уже не сможет "понять")? 

"Полезный срок" работы Будды был как раз ~2500 лет назад и ещё какое-то время после этого. Именно в этот период было огромное количество архатов и прочих арьев (и - в частности - способных стать таковыми). И в этом не прямая заслуга Будды - а косвенная - в том плане что сами люди были уже "без 5 минут просветлённые", идеальные сосуды Дхаммы так сказать (об этом кстати тоже есть в Вопросах Милинды), проделавшие уже всю работу в прошлых жизнях для быстрого получения Плодов здесь и сейчас. 

А дальше - хуже. Сейчас например, и одного архата-то днём с огнём...  И какой смысл был Будде при таком раскладе "продолжать", если готовые к Учению люди "кончились"? КПД слишком низкий - поэтому можно уже и в париниббану.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (24.08.2009)

----------


## Huandi

Считаете, что Будду заботило КПД, и он не позаботился бы о совсем небольшом количестве способных? (ну и аргументы у Вас...)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я сам не понимаю о чём вы спорите. Я вначале написал:
> "Нам не дано понять столь сложные связи. Лучше и не пытаться". В итоге мы к тому же и пришли: что достоверно ответить на вопрос о том, почему мирянин-архат умрёт без пострига мы не можем. Различные "логические" аргуметны приведённые в теме против мнения изложенного в Милиндапаньхе, убедительны только для самих приводящих.


Ну да: "Не понимаю, о чём вы спорите, если прав всё равно я".  :Smilie: 

Несколько огорчает, что оппонент, оставшийся на своей точке зрения невзирая на логические (_логические_ — _без кавычек_, бханте, ибо они не были ничем опровергнуты) аргументы, уже не в первый раз прибегает к лукаво-манипулятивным "мы", пытаясь выдать своё очевидное поражение в споре за абсолютную победу.

----------


## Zom

> Считаете, что Будду заботило КПД, и он не позаботился бы о совсем небольшом количестве способных? (ну и аргументы у Вас...)


Я думаю очень даже заботило. Он установил Дхамму-Винаю так, чтобы это было максимально эффективным (т.е. так, чтобы его дальнейшего присутствия не требовалось) - об этом также, если не ошибаюсь, есть в Махапариниббана сутте.




> Несколько огорчает, что оппонент, оставшийся на своей точке зрения невзирая на логические (логические — без кавычек, бханте, ибо они не были ничем опровергнуты) аргументы


Если что-то можно вывести логически - то это ещё не означает, что это правдиво. Почему-то в спорах постоянно об этом забывают. И именно об этой забывчивости говорит Топпер, а не о том что "я прав - остальные дураки".

Рекомендую: -)
http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/an3-65.htm

----------


## Huandi

> Считаете, что Будду заботило КПД, и он не позаботился бы о совсем небольшом количестве способных? (ну и аргументы у Вас...)
> 			
> 		
> 
> Я думаю очень даже заботило. Он установил Дхамму-Винаю так, чтобы это было максимально эффективным (т.е. так, чтобы его дальнейшего присутствия не требовалось) - об этом также, если не ошибаюсь, есть в Махапариниббана сутте.


Вы отказываетесь от своего тезиса, что нет причины Будде оставаться, так как "хороших сосудов" стало мало или не отказыватесь? Из аргументации это не ясно. То ему нет смысла оставаться, так как некого учить, то он позаботился о всех, так как оставил Дхарму? Кому он ее тогда оставил и зачем?

Еще раз - Будда не остался потому, что стало мало сосудов, а он не считал нужным тратить силы на оставшиеся? Вы ведь это сказали?

----------


## Huandi

> Если что-то можно вывести логически - то это ещё не означает, что это правдиво.


Но если что-то нелогично, то 100% ложно. А правильная логика опирается на верные источники познания, и в этом случае выводы правдивы.

----------

Юй Кан (23.08.2009)

----------


## Zom

> Вы отказываетесь от своего тезиса, что нет причины Будде оставаться, так как "хороших сосудов" стало мало или не отказыватесь? Из аргументации это не ясно. То ему нет смысла оставаться, так как некого учить, то он позаботился о всех, так как оставил Дхарму? Кому он ее тогда оставил и зачем?


Вы не забывайте, что тут может быть всё гораздо запутаннее и сложнее.
Например, вполне возможен вариант, что если Будда бы решил остаться на очень длительный срок - то мог бы быть и противоположный вариант - а именно что больше людей пострадает, нежели выиграет от этого. Поэтому он сделал всё "оптимально" - ибо обладал всеведением.

А как так (например) может быть так, что чем он дольше остаётся - тем хуже, а не лучше? А так, например, что люди в будущем будут меньше его слушать и меньше уважать. И будет всё больше и больше тех, кто будет клеветать на Татхагату, кто будет пытаться навредить ему. А кармические результаты от этого, я думаю, не нужно объяснять. Вот так и может случиться, что слишком сильно задержавшийся в мире Будда сделает больше вреда, чем пользы. Поэтому уход Будды был оптимальным.

Наличие живого Будды в мире не гарант того, что Дхамма не разрушается. Это видно уже по тому факту, что мало-помалу начинались вводиться правила Винаи. Вначале всё было идеально - идеальный учитель, идеальные ученики. А потом всё хуже и хуже. И Будда ничего не мог с этим поделать (потом что он не мог влиять на количество идеальных сосудов). Единственное, что он мог поделать - это установить Винаю. Но это тоже до бесконечности бы не работало.

Опять же из тех же Вопросов Милинды: Нагасена объясняет, что Будда знал, что Девадатта - если пострижётся - попадёт в ад. Но при этом он всё равно его постриг, поскольку видел, что если он не пострижёт его, то Девадатта в будущем попадёт в ады на куда больший срок из-за иных злодеяний. Поэтому Будда сделал всё оптимально - ради максимального блага (или точнее - минимальной дуккхи).

----------


## Huandi

> Например, вполне возможен вариант, что если Будда бы решил остаться на очень длительный срок - то мог бы быть и противоположный вариант - а именно что больше людей пострадает, нежели выиграет от этого.


Вы выдвигаете другой тезис взамен предыдущего? Мне сложно обсуждать предположения и фантазии. Могу только анализировать тезисы.

----------


## Huandi

Моя позиция следующая. Будда не мог уйти по причине кпд и т.п., так как его сострадание безгранично. Не мог и уйти по причине, что от его присутствия стало бы хуже. Так как он смог бы разрулить любую ситуацию. Самым верным выглядит следующая причина - продлив жизнь сверхъестественным способом, он пошел бы в разрез с учением, где основное внимание как раз на бренности, это было бы нехорошим примером.

----------

Fritz (23.08.2009), куру хунг (23.08.2009), Читтадхаммо (24.08.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если что-то можно вывести логически - то это ещё не означает, что это правдиво. Почему-то в спорах постоянно об этом забывают. И именно об этой забывчивости говорит Топпер, а не о том что "я прав - остальные дураки".
> 
> Рекомендую: -)
> http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/an3-65.htm


Фу, как грубо и примитивно: "дураки"... %-
У вас (мн. ч., т.к. не только у "ваших") есть неудивительная способность извлекать и использовать в своих локальных целях комфортную половинку целого, деликатно игнорируя/замалчивая вторую, вам же прекрасно известную. (Как это было и в теме, где пришлось тоже дополнять.)
В данном же случае речь идёт об очевидном для незашоренного наблюдателя дополнении к приведённому Вами суждению:

"Если что-то можно вывести логически, это никак не означает, что оно ложно".

Или в трактовке предисловия к Калама-сутте:



> Несмотря на то, что эта проповедь часто цитируется как предоставленный Буддой карт-бланш следовать своему собственному ощущению правильного и неправильного, на самом деле она гораздо более строга, чем кажется. Не следует придерживаться традиций только потому, что это традиции. Преданиям (таким как исторические свидетельства или новости) не стоит следовать только потому, что их источники кажутся достоверными.


Итого — давайте будем строже не только по отношению к "не-нашим", но прежде всего — к самому себе? А то об этом почему-то часто забывают даже бхикшу, уж не говоря об упасаках и упасиках.  :Smilie:

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Ну и что, что не признаёт? Разве от этого различные пути к нирване (или там колесницы) дружно сольются в одну и _на относительном уровне_ где-то ещё, кроме ума, различий меж ними не признающего?





> "Uttiya, suppose that there were a royal frontier fortress with strong ramparts, strong walls & arches, and a single gate. In it would be a wise, competent, & knowledgeable gatekeeper to keep out those he didn't know and to let in those he did. Patrolling the path around the city, he wouldn't see a crack or an opening in the walls big enough for even a cat to slip through. Although he wouldn't know that 'So-and-so many creatures enter or leave the city,' he would know this: 'Whatever large creatures enter or leave the city all enter or leave it through this gate.'
> Уттия, представь себе королевскую приграничную крепость с мощными бастионами, мощными стенами и арками, и с единственными воротами. И что в ней мог бы быть мудрый, компетентный и знающий привратник, который не пускает тех, кого не знает, и впускает тех, кого знает. Потрулируя город вокруг он мог не обратить внимание на трещину в стене, достаточно большую, чтобы кот мог протиснуться в нее. И хотя он не смог бы знать, что "столько и столько животных вошло и вышло из города", он знает следующее: "Какие бы крупные животные не входили или выходили из этого города, все они входили и выходили через врата.
> 
> "In the same way, the Tathagata doesn't endeavor to have all the cosmos or half of it or a third of it led to release by means of [his Dhamma]. But he does know this: 'All those who have been led, are being led, or will be led to release from the cosmos have done so, are doing so, or will do so after having abandoned the five hindrances — those defilements of awareness that weaken discernment — having well-established [1] their minds in the four frames of reference, and having developed, as they have come to be, the seven factors for Awakening.
> Подобным же образом и Татхагата не стремиться освободить весь космос, или половину его, или треть, посредством своей Дхаммы. Но он знает следующее: "Все те, кто входил или выходил, или выходит из космоса, сделали это, делают это или сделают это после преодоления пяти преград - загрязняющих восприимчивость и делающих различение слабым - хорошо упрочили свои умы в Четырех Основах Осознанности и последовательно развили Семь Факторов Освобождения.
> 
> - AN 10.95; Uttiya Sutta


Прошу прощение за возможные неточности в переводе.

----------

Bob (04.10.2009), Zom (24.08.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Просто глядя на Винаю, я вижу, что в значительной ее части она предназначена для сохранения и передачи Дхармы, и для нормального функционирования Сангхи. Если я ставлю перед собой задачу ЛИЧНОГО совершенствования (не будем сейчас рассматривать этический аспект этого решения) - то зачем мне это?


Тут в главе V приводится одна из точек зрения, которую, нкпример, мое понимание отвергает категорично почти полностью. Зато эти слова Бхикху Бодхи "как бальзам на сердце" (спасибо уважаемому Павлу_Буре много-много-много раз). Мотивы для пострига, как правильно говорили, весьма разные. Мое мнение, что Будда организовал Сангху как поток "уходящих" (в Ниббану), полностью посвятивших себя следованию по Благородному Восьмеричному Пути, а не вращающуюся в миру особую прослойку "хранителей Дхаммы". Но это лишь мое личное мнение.

----------

Zom (24.08.2009), Читтадхаммо (24.08.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Прошу прощение за возможные неточности в переводе.


Да не суть... Важнее, по мне, другое: даже если суровый (условно говоря) Будда Тхеравады отличен от милосердного (тоже -- только в *умозрительном* сопоставлении) Будды Махаяны, то *сражаться* с ним/любым, сталкивая лбами концепты двух Школ, всё равно не сто'ит, хотя бы с учётом того, что от подобных борений лучше ни-ко-му не станет.  :Smilie: 

Чтоб было понятнее, хотя уже непрямо намекал на это... Представьте себе, я и сам полагаю Тхераваду Корнем (!) буддизма, некогда давшим многочисленные ростки/ветви, ныне формально конфликтующие, хотя природа их едина... Хотите плодить/развивать эти конфликты, состязаясь в борьбе за некий умопорождённый "рейтинг"? Но это, по мне, просто неразумно. %)

----------

Pema Sonam (24.08.2009), куру хунг (24.08.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Представьте себе, я и сам полагаю Тхераваду Корнем (!) буддизма, некогда давшим многочисленные ростки/ветви


На деле, это одна из ветвей. В том смысле, что исторически это не ранний буддизм, и не самая первоначальная из школ. Но довольно близкая.

----------

Юй Кан (24.08.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

Вполне возможно, что и Тхеравада лишь наиболее ранняя ветвь из сохранившихся... Но и это применительно к тому, о чём вновь и вновь упёрто толкую, не важно.  :Smilie: 
Вопрос старый: "Чего-то делим или — чем-то делимся?"

----------


## Zom

> Моя позиция следующая. Будда не мог уйти по причине кпд и т.п., так как его сострадание безгранично. Не мог и уйти по причине, что от его присутствия стало бы хуже. Так как он смог бы разрулить любую ситуацию.


Любую ситуацию он разрулить как раз не мог - вы путаете Будду со Всемогущим Господом. Он мог сделать только оптимально возможное в данный период существования мира и лишь для определённых (готовых) людей.

Спасибо Ивану за цитату из сутты, где это особо подчёркнуто.

----------

Aion (24.08.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (24.08.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Любую ситуацию он разрулить как раз не мог - вы путаете Будду со Всемогущим Господом.


Ну зачем так грубо передергивать? (вспоминается сразу участник на букву Т. (не Топпер) )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Любую ситуацию он разрулить как раз не мог - вы путаете Будду со Всемогущим Господом. Он мог сделать только оптимально возможное в данный период существования мира и лишь для определённых (готовых) людей.


Как себе понимаю, основным деянием Будды Шакьямуни было распространение нового Учения (также _имеющего свои корни_, но всё же отличного от них, как это происходило, происходит и будет происходить и с самим буддизмом), и не более того.
Если же кто-то думает, что Господь всё сделает за него, ещё не готового, тому следует читать и читать ту же Библию (в идеале -- в оригинале, а не в переводах), чтоб избавиться от заблуждения хотя бы на этот счёт.  :Smilie: )

----------


## Zom

> Как себе понимаю, основным деянием Будды Шакьямуни было распространение нового Учения (также имеющего свои корни, но всё же отличного от них, как это происходило, происходит и будет происходить и с самим буддизмом), и не более того.


Никакого "Нового Учения" Будда не изобретал. Он открыл истину (которая, всё верно, до определённой степени была открыта брахманами древней индии).




> Если же кто-то думает, что Господь всё сделает за него, ещё не готового, тому следует читать и читать ту же Библию


Я конечно не силён в христианстве, но мне казалось что Господь обладает характеристикой всемогущества. То есть другими словами - он может всё. В этом принципиальное отличие от Будды, который не может "всего". Например, Будда не мог сделать так, чтобы Девадатта избежал ада. Точно также Будда не может вечно поддерживать Дхамму, даже если продлит себе жизнь на длительный срок.

----------

Aion (24.08.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Никакого "Нового Учения" Будда не изобретал.


Ой, ой...

----------


## Топпер

> На деле, это одна из ветвей. В том смысле, что исторически это не ранний буддизм, и не самая первоначальная из школ. Но довольно близкая.


Тхеравада так не думает. Какие новые концепции, по сравнению с ранним буддизмом добавила Тхеравада?

В любом случае Тхеравада - наиболее аутентичное из сохранившихся учений.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (24.08.2009), Читтадхаммо (26.08.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Тхеравада так не думает.


Я говорю с научно-исторической позиции.

----------


## Топпер

С научно-исторической позиции и Ниббаны не существует. А есть лишь изменённое состояние психики. И Будда не выше богов. Ибо боги - плоды антропоморфной персонификации сил природы и психики. А Будда -  возможно один из индийских странствующих проповедников, который создал доктрину, удобную для правящих классов, ибо с её помощью можно держать в повиновении тёмное угнетённое сословие.

----------

Aion (24.08.2009), Raudex (25.08.2009), Читтадхаммо (26.08.2009)

----------


## Huandi

Прошу прощения, но разговор у нас уже идет в стиле "в огороде бузина, а в Киеве дядька"  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

В какой-то степени. По другому может ли получится, когда мы смешиваем буддологию и  религию?

----------


## Мансур

> Монахом человек становится только пройдя Упасампаду. Других путей нет. Вы можете соблюдать все обеты бхиккху, надеть его одежду, жить подаянием. Но вы всё ещё не будете монахом. Вы не будете членом бхиккхусангхи. Если возвращаться к тексту Милиндапаньхи, можно сделать вывод, что такой мирянин, живущий, как монах, всё равно умрёт.


Я это прекрасно понимаю. Я никаким образом не претендую на звание "бхиккху". Просто я человек пограничный, что то в буддизме я понимаю и принимаю, что-то - нет. В настоящий момент я оказался на распутье, и мне нужно понять, практиковать ли дальше одному, как я уже привык, или нужно присоединяться к Сангхе.

Вот я пытался понять, что стоит за словом "монах" (кроме обетов и т.д). Ответа получил два. Первый - прагматический.  Так удобнее заниматься практикой, как этической, так и медитативной, и так удобнее уходить в Нирвану. Второй - мистический. Что  присоединение к Сангхе есть некий мистический акт, имеющий неочевидные последствия. Например, он дает защиту. 

Оба ответа принимаются. Хотя, честно говоря, я ждал чего-то другого. Не могу сейчас внятно сформулировать - чего. Может быть позже пойму... и задам новый вопрос.

----------


## Huandi

> В какой-то степени. По другому может ли получится, когда мы смешиваем буддологию и  религию?


У тех буддистов, которые занимаются переводами и научными публикациями, это как-то не вступает в противоречие... Наверное, у них есть какой-то секрет, да?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Никакого "Нового Учения" Будда не изобретал. Он открыл истину (которая, всё верно, до определённой степени была открыта брахманами древней индии).


Давайте вместе рассмотрим внимааательнее, какая вполне приличная на первый взгляд, но по существу -- лукавая чепуха, получается?
1. "изобретать Учение". Что за дичь? Учение со-зда-ёт-ся. При этом Вы любезно, уже не первый раз используя этот приём, приписали этот изящный оборот оппоненту и тут же сами его... опровергли!  :Smilie: 
2. Истину нельзя "дооткрыть", как это следует из Вашего конструкта. С ней вообще ничего нельзя сделать. Её можно только познавать/познать. И в этом смысле "истина" Будды ничем не отличается от "истины" брахманов, джайнов или йогинов, каких на тот момент хватало. 

Будда же (разумеется, всё -- ИМХО) познал и распространял новое Учение о Пути к т.н. "Истине" (почему не к Освобождению, а?), основывающееся на его личном опыте. Да, он прошёл дальше, чем его предшественники, отчего и создал новое Учение, *корнями уходящее* в Учение брахманов, которые, в свою очередь, тоже не были первыми.
О чём и была речь у меня.

При этом, и введя оборот "дооткрыть Истину", как и введя понятие "Истина", Вы тем самым ушли от разговора по сути.
Подмены, Zom. Опять подмены...  :Frown: 




> Я конечно не силён в христианстве, но мне казалось что Господь обладает характеристикой всемогущества. То есть другими словами - он может всё. В этом принципиальное отличие от Будды, который не может "всего". Например, Будда не мог сделать так, чтобы Девадатта избежал ада. Точно также Будда не может вечно поддерживать Дхамму, даже если продлит себе жизнь на длительный срок.


Т.е., по-Вашему, Будда менее всемогущ, чем христианский Господь? =) (Реплика в Вашем стиле.)

Так вот, Госполь действительно Всемогущ, Всеведущ и т.д. Но не стоит забывать, что и в христианстве речь идёт не о чём-то персонифицированном (имеющем некий конкретный облик, характер и т.д.), а об Истоке мира, о котором говорят многие учения, трактуя его по-разному, но неизменно наделяя Всемогуществом.

И лишь Будда отверг какие-либо суждения об этом Истоке (как несущественные для Освобождения индивида). И в этом принципиальное отличие созданного им Учения от учения о Бра'хмане или Ишваре. И в итоге, как произошло не только с Буддой, со временем ему был придан божественный статус, превративший Учение в Религию. И, соответственно, был постепенно надеяем всё бОльшим и бОльшим Всемогуществом...

В общем, в этой части у меня нет желания развивать полемику, ибо она действительно уводит в абстрактное любомудрие. Чего избегать и Вам настоятельно рекомендую.  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> Да, он прошёл дальше, чем его предшественники, отчего и создал новое Учение,


Тут нужно сразу определиться с фразой "создал учение". Где-то в суттах или может лекциях учителей я встечал по этому поводу важное разъяснение - а именно, что Будда не выдумывал учение (т.е. не теоритезировал), а изложил его, оптимально описав свою собственную практику и плоды этой практики.

Поэтому когда я говорил о том, что он не создавал учения - то именно в этом смысле я говорил.




> по-Вашему, Будда менее всемогущ, чем христианский Господь?


Будда вообще не всемогущ. Нет такой способности у Будды. 




> Но не стоит забывать, что и в христианстве речь идёт не о чём-то персонифицированном (имеющем некий конкретный облик, характер и т.д.), а об Истоке мира, о котором говорят многие учения, трактуя его по-разному, но неизменно наделяя Всемогуществом.


Ну ну. Вы это христианам скажите, что Господь - не личность. 
Топпер думаю подтвердит, что Господь в христианстве обязательным образом имеет характеристику индивидуальной и отдельной от всего прочего мира личности. (т.е. Бог - это не есть весь мир). Но это я так понимаю - не знаю, так ли это в христианстве, тут пусть меня знающие поправят. 




> И в этом принципиальное отличие созданного им Учения от учения о Бра'хмане или Ишваре.


Может для вас это так. А я вижу уникальность Учения Будды в принципе аничча-анатта-дуккха по отношению ко всем феноменам мира. Вот этого действительно нет и не было ни в одном другом религиозном или духовном учении.

----------

Aion (24.08.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Тут нужно сразу определиться с фразой "создал учение". Где-то в суттах или может лекциях учителей я встечал по этому поводу важное разъяснение - а именно, что Будда не выдумывал учение (т.е. не теоритезировал), а изложил его, оптимально описав свою собственную практику и плоды этой практики.
> 
> Поэтому когда я говорил о том, что он не создавал учения - то именно в этом смысле я говорил.


"Создал Учение" подразумевает, что он вербализировал некие основы/постулаты Учения, основанного на собственном уникальном опыте, изложив их устно "широким массам" (или конкретным индивидам).

Именно это несколько иными словами и было оттоптано в Ваш адрес:



> Будда же (разумеется, всё -- ИМХО) познал и распространял новое Учение о Пути к т.н. "Истине" (почему не к Освобождению, а?), основывающееся на его личном опыте.


Найдите ни одного отличия от зачем-то написанного Вами в ответ?

И на этом, полагаю, можно остановиться, сразу прекратив попытки доопределяться. %)

----------

Zom (24.08.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Будда вообще не всемогущ. Нет такой способности у Будды.


И пусть меня уважаемый Топпер осудит за оффтоп, но давайте сразу доопределим, что таков он -- в Тхераваде?
А с т.зр. Махаяны Вы, как минимум, сознательно посягаете на могущество Будды... Но очень надеюсь, что Вас не ждёт осуждение со стороны последователей иных ветвей за подобную "клевету" на Татхагату.

----------


## Топпер

> У тех буддистов, которые занимаются переводами и научными публикациями, это как-то не вступает в противоречие... Наверное, у них есть какой-то секрет, да?


Можно примеры таких буддистов?

----------


## Топпер

> И пусть меня уважаемый Топпер осудит за оффтоп, но давайте сразу доопределим, что таков он -- в Тхераваде?
> А с т.зр. Махаяны Вы, как минимум, сознательно посягаете на могущество Будды... Но очень надеюсь, что Вас не ждёт осуждение со стороны последователей иных ветвей за подобную "клевету" на Татхагату.


А с т.з. Тхеравады я закрою тред, если будет продолжаться оффтоп

----------


## Huandi

> Можно примеры таких буддистов?


Тханиссаро Бхикху, Бхикху Бодхи, Валпола Рахула...

----------


## Топпер

Не видел у них буддологического подхода.
Хотя, признаю, что у первых двух подход протестантский. Как я понимаю, обусловленный воспитанием. Но не уверен, что это хороший подход. И не уверен, что он сильно продвигает их к Ниббане.

Когда начинают препарировать текст, выяснять где более древний слой, а где вставки, в результате приходят к неверию в то, что это слово Будды. А взамен ничего не приобретают.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (24.08.2009), Raudex (25.08.2009)

----------


## Huandi

> Не видел у них буддологического подхода.


Как раз буддологический и есть...




> Когда начинают препарировать текст, выяснять где более древний слой, а где вставки, в результате приходят к неверию в то, что это слово Будды. А взамен ничего не приобретают.


Приобретают понимание текста (знание). Взамен веры. Знакомы ведь с разделением на верящих и знающих?

----------


## Топпер

> Как раз буддологический и есть...


Протестантский я бы сказал.



> Приобретают понимание текста (знание). Взамен веры. Знакомы ведь с разделением на верящих и знающих?


Так нет там знания. От того, что кто-либо распотрошит Канон знаний то не прибавится. Прибавится только очередная личная т.з. Буддизм - это религия. Кто бы, что не говорил. И пока в нём присутствует элемент веры (а базовые положения нужно воспринять на веру), все остальные построения в т.ч. и логические, подобны замку на песке. 
Но это тема для отдельного треда. Не хочу здесь про это говорить.

----------


## Zom

> Приобретают понимание текста (знание). Взамен веры. Знакомы ведь с разделением на верящих и знающих?


Если у них нет знания текста, то нет и веры (как можно во что-то верить чего не знаешь)? -) А так вера при таком подходе всё равно не пропадает. Даже иногда страдает - потому что чем больше изучаешь, тем больше может возникнуть сомнений (без практики). Начинаешь сомневаться в этом, в том, а что тут имелось в виду, а мог ли Будда вообще такое сказать или это поздние вставки и фольклёр. Вот почему очень важна практика наравне с изучением. А может даже в какой-то момент изучение надо в принципе отбросить, занявшись только практикой. 

Встречал как минимум 1 сутту, где к Будде приходил ученик, получал от него "быстрые и краткие инструкции 'в целом' (о пути практики)", а потом он уходил практиковать и достигал ниббаны.

----------


## Huandi

> Протестантский я бы сказал.


Не замечал ничего такого. Вполне традиционные буддисты. Они же вроде не ратуют за разрешение секса монахам или что-нибудь в таком роде? А в собственном мнении по теоретическим вопросам ничего "протестантского" нет. Как раз "небуддологические" учителя отжигают гораздо сильнее. Так как у них меньше опоры на изучение текстов, а больше на подачу публике.




> Если у них нет знания текста, то нет и веры


Есть две разные опоры - на веру, и на знание. У кого есть опора на знание, опора на веру не нужна.  Должны знать об этом делении. Смотрите два вида учеников, которые до сотапанны.

----------


## Топпер

Изучение текста - это одно. Против изучения я ничего не имею. И соглашусь с тем, что некоторые "небуддологические учители" действительно "отжигают" гораздо больше. Примеров знаю немало  :Frown: 
я говорил именно о буддологическом подходе с препарированием текста - это немного другое. И вот препарирование и поиск вставок и т.п. не думаю, что сильно полезны.

----------


## Huandi

> я говорил именно о буддологическом подходе с препарированием текста - это немного другое. И вот препарирование и поиск вставок и т.п. не думаю, что сильно полезны.


Я понял Ваше мнение. Но не разделяю его. Все, что дает больше понимания текста - полезно. А те, у кого от этого может пошатнуться вера, книжки вообще читают редко - не та публика.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Встречал как минимум 1 сутту, где к Будде приходил ученик, получал от него "быстрые и краткие инструкции 'в целом' (о пути практики)", а потом он уходил практиковать и достигал ниббаны.


Я это тут встречал (поиск по "SN 47.16").

----------


## Huandi

Описаны и случаи, когда хватало одних инструкций практически без практики... Не ясно только, какой тезис защищается подобным аргументом?

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> В настоящий момент я оказался на распутье, и мне нужно понять, практиковать ли дальше одному, как я уже привык, или нужно присоединяться к Сангхе.


Не переживайте. Никто не лишит Вас желаемого уединения. Напротив, Будда призывал к нему и всегда восхвалял его, даже в случае не очень опытных бхикху.

----------


## Zom

> Просто я человек пограничный, что то в буддизме я понимаю и принимаю, что-то - нет. В настоящий момент я оказался на распутье, и мне нужно понять, практиковать ли дальше одному, как я уже привык, или нужно присоединяться к Сангхе.


Довольно странное решение стать буддийским монахом при условии что "кое что я не понимаю и не принимаю в буддизме". Вообще-то ещё задолго до становления монахом требуется принять Будду-Дхамму-Сангху как высший идеал (и в достаточной мере разобраться в вопросе). Т.е. например, если вы что-то не принимаете в Дхамме - значит нужно скорректировать свои воззрения так, чтобы они стали правильными (соответствующими Дхамме). А если вы этого делать не хотите - но при это всё равно стремитесь стать буддийским монахом - то вполне может статься, что  ждёт вас потом дурная участь.. В таком случае действительно лучше практиковать в одиночестве (мирянином), преследуя какие-либо свои собственные воззрения и интересы.

----------

Bob (25.08.2009), Morris Allan (25.08.2009), Читтадхаммо (26.08.2009)

----------


## Мансур

> Довольно странное решение стать буддийским монахом при условии что "кое что я не понимаю и не принимаю в буддизме". Вообще-то ещё задолго до становления монахом требуется принять Будду-Дхамму-Сангху как высший идеал (и в достаточной мере разобраться в вопросе). Т.е. например, если вы что-то не принимаете в Дхамме - значит нужно скорректировать свои воззрения так, чтобы они стали правильными (соответствующими Дхамме).


Я это понимаю. Речь как раз идет о том, чтобы начать разбираться с непонятым и корректировать свои воззрения. Так чтобы в конечном итоге прийти в Сангху. Пока что я решил оставить все, как есть. В любом случае, есть чем заняться.

----------

Zom (25.08.2009), Читтадхаммо (26.08.2009)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Топпер думаю подтвердит, что Господь в христианстве обязательным образом имеет характеристику индивидуальной и отдельной от всего прочего мира личности. (т.е. Бог - это не есть весь мир). Но это я так понимаю - не знаю, так ли это в христианстве, тут пусть меня знающие поправят.


Для тех, кому интересно для дела (т.е. для общения с православными), не более того... Развивать не буду, даже если не будет признано оффтопом.



> Бог личностей, и святые посредством благодати познают Его не как Сущность, а как Личность[48], вернее, как Три нераздельные Личности, в Которых сияет Божество. Апостол говорит, что теперь мы видим (Бога) как бы сквозь тусклое стекло, гадательно, тогда же лицом к лицу. По мысли святого Афанасия Синаита, это видение лицом к лицу есть видение всеми спасенными *Личности воплотившегося Слова*[49]. Те же, которые достигнут обожения, по словам святого Григория Богослова, «будут сонаследниками совершенного света и созерцания Пресвятой и Владычной Троицы»[50]. 
> Непознаваемость Божественной Сущности в действительности не полагает какого-либо предела на пути восхождения к Богу, точнее, это восхождение бесконечно, как бесконечно Само Божество.


Так вот, даже здесь, в "Догматическом богословии", курсе лекций для 2 и 3 курса семинарий можно заметить популяризацию/упрощение представления о Боге, являющем собою по сути (с т.зр. того же Православия) не просто Личность (или совокупность таковых), но "Личность воплотившегося Слова".
Ну, и в тексте курса лекций есть раздел "Апофатическое и катафатическое богословие". (Это на тот случай, если кто полагает, будто одна из этих двух форм отсутствует в христианском богословии.)

----------


## Топпер

Никто не полагает, что отсутствует. В конце концом сами термины, которыми мы пользуемся - оттуда. Но это не отрицает один из важнейших постулатов, что бог - личность. Но на этот интересный вопрос, действительно, лучше отдельную тему открывать.

----------


## Юй Кан

Очередной замкнутый круг...
Ведь сколько ни объясняй кому-либо (даже не мирянину), что Будда не некий бог или сверхбог, а личность, ему всё равно необходимо это *осознать*, избавившись от... И втолковывать такое очень сложно -- особенно тем, кто в силу определённых внутренних обусловленностей естественно следует путём бхакти, а не джняна. Обратное сложновато объяснить убеждённому в противном.
То же и с христ-вом, только со знаком обратным.

В нашем случае -- дан вполне авторитетный текст, содержащий, среди многого прочего, выделенное мною уточнение. И спорить с этим уточнением, повторяя из раза в раз упрощённое для мирян "бог есть [обособленная] личность", нелепо, как меня.
Потому опять: не вижу предмета для спора, пусть и пригодного для создания темы с обильными индивидуальными умопостроениями в перспективе.

Сказал ведь: развивать [прения на эту тему] не буду?  :Smilie:

----------

